# Остеохондроз шейного отдела и ничего хорошего на снимках



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (28 Окт 2017)

Добрый день, участники форума и уважаемые Доктора! Мне 26 лет, из них с 8 до 15 лет я занималась художественной гимнастикой, КМС. Бросила спорт по причине жутких болей в пояснице и грудном отделе, мышцы будто пересекало, было больно сделать вдох, при сгибании спины было больно в пояснице ближе к тазобедренному суставу, еще был перелом копчика и он сросся непрвильно, сильно загнут, но дело было давно) И так с 16 лет меня беспокоит иногда ноющая легкая боль справа в пояснице (я не врач, поэтому выражусь просто, то ли поясница. то ли тазобедренный сустав, не понятно) легкое покалывание там же иногда и в пятку правую отдает тоже слегонца, уже привыкла, на это не обращаю внимание, делали в 16 лет снимки, ниче не нашли, мрт не делали. Далее после спорта всегда беспокоил грудной отдел, будто позвонки там хрустят и  иногда не на месте...тоже привыкла и к этому, как тут прошлой весной после гриппа случился у меня приступ панической атаки, я естественно, испугалась, пошла по врачам, искали причину, разные обследования. все норм, только сделали снимок шеи и там остеохондроз, кифоз, какой-то там артроз и т.д. точного описания у меня нет снимка. Шея болела уже года два, пекущими болями в районе затылка иногда. ходила на массаж, а также занималась в тренажерном зале. делала присед с штангой и прочую страшную штуку, в период с 2013 по 2015 гг. ПОтом не занималась ничем. работа сидячая. С весны беспокоили сильные головокружения. и боль в правой части головы. как в тумане. зрение проверяли. нормальное, только в правом глазу вена спазмирована что ли, из-за этого кажется. что правый глаз видит мутнее и хуже, как бы расплывчато и иногда в нем бывает темная мушка. Это дело никто не лечит, т.к. списали все на шейный остеохондроз. От ШОХа назначили весной мукосат, нимулид, комбилепен, актовегин, пикамелон, цитофлавин, кортексин, физио - дарсонваль на шею и голову, лфк, эффект был легким и не долгим. Как таковой боли не было, беспокоили вот тяжесть справа в голове. Поставили диагноз ВСД, отправили делать лфк и пить антидипрессанты. Делаю по сей день ЛФК, но антидепрессанты не пью, пью максимум "пустырник", с детства присутствует невроз. ипохондрия что ли. после всех этих посещений врачей жутко боюсь, что еще так немного мне лет, а уже весь позвоночник можно выкинуть просто((( НАчиталась на форуме про миелопатию, боюсь ее.  Вданный момент была на море один месяц, там купалась, ныряла (бомбочкой) зря, я знаю, но не выдержала. лекарств не принимала и не принимаю никаких уже. Приехала с моря и 1 день беспокоили головокружения, когда лежала на правом боку ,либо на левом, вся эта штука длилась один день, потом прошла и я про нее забыла. Но стало тянуть плечи, а именно в области клчицы спереди и сзади и по шее, особенно после сна, нужно немного расходиться. помассировать мышцы, тогда тянуть перестанет. Так же беспокоит, что не могу плечом поднять, чтобы достать ухо и его почесать))) раньше могла так сделать, а теперь больновато( Но еще сознаюсь, на нервной почве заметила. что уже пол года хрустела плечами (там где сухожилие) и было так приятно и хорошо, пока вот не заболели плечи. Доктора мои плечи связывают с шейным остеохондрозом. Также недавно прошла лечение: массаж триггерных точек (их оказалось очень много между лопаток), скипидаровые компрессы на спину и живот. Делаю лфк, беспокоит шейно-грудной переход, иногда там где-то хрустит, ну и может даже болеть...ну как болеть, я же постоянно переживаю за свою шею и часто трогаю то место, если не трогать его - то оно и не болит, ну и может болеть в конце рабочего дня или если упражнение на спину сделаю резко...в любом случае боль проходит в течении часа. Еще меня отправили на консультации к нейрохирургу (но это по записи и только на декабрь) МРТ мне не назначали. МРТ головы делала сама по своей инициативе, т.к. не знала от чего болит голова, бывало подергивались мышцы, но всему этому способствовал сильный стресс в жизни, вот и не знаю, с чем эти симптомы связать...с шеей или не нервами
В данный момент нет головокружений, тянет по утрам плечи (ну не само плечо, а от шеи до конца ключицы), раньше спала на твердом диване, сейчас купила мягкий ортопедический матрас (это к сведению просто), болит бывает шейно-грудной переход, если при лфк перестараюсь, но это редко. Одну неделю покалывало левую ладошку. но прошло. В общем, с этими хондрозами я сильно стала бояться последствий, поэтому приобрела себе невроз на этой почве(( боюсь, что нервы пережмет или артерию или вену там в шее и мне капец будет((
Посоветуйте, нужно ли сделать МРТ, все ли печально на снимке, можно ли это поправить как-то, есть ли показания к операции и ее последствия? Я так поняла, что все печально и дальше - больше(( И вопрос, бассейн можно ли посещать, плаваю на спине, голову не поднимаю...Спасибо!

     

Забыла добавить, иногда чувствую легкое жжение между лопатками, особенно. если что-то поднимаю и жжение по правой мышце вдоль позвоночника. Это очень меня беспокоило где-то месяц, когда я начала следить за осанкой. сейчас прошло, но просто добавила. вдруг это тоже что-то страшное...


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (28 Окт 2017)

Массаж триггерных точек и скипидарные компрессы - это, конечно, круто, но бесполезно. Как и  остальные бестолковые лечебные назначения.
Наиболее оптимальным в данной ситуации будет обращение к мануальному терапевту, владеющему мышечными техниками. После установления диагноза он проведёт необходимое комплексное лечение (медикаментозное, мануальная терапия, ЛФК), которое избавит вас от нынешнего состояния и вернёт радость жизни.


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (28 Окт 2017)

@Владимир Воротынцев, спасибо Вам большое, т.е. мануальная терапия мне не противопоказана, как говорила мой невролог (ну то, что она не очень толковая - я сама уже поняла). В г. Кургане не можете посоветовать мануального терапевта, а-то тут на каждом шагу клиники) но я боюсь попасть к тому, который может навредить.  Что нужно проверять, выбирая мануального терапевта, сертификат, длину рук или что? )

И еще вопрос. МРТ нужно сделать? Ну вдруг там есть грыжи ( а судя по ротации и снижению высоты дисков, по-любому они там есть  Для терапевта того же...

И еще вопрос, краем глаза видела в описании снимка шеи - спондилоартроз чуть ли не всех позвонков шеи..при таком диагнозе можно ли плавать в бассейне, очень хочется плавать...и во время лфк можно ли голову медленно поворачивать вправо, влево (просто во время поворота на право, слышен чуть едва заметный хруст, с утра может и не хрустеть, под вечер более заметно хрустит) или башней вертеть нельзя, а-то еще больше разрушится все? ) Хотелось бы так же услышать мнение доктора Ступина, он такой красавчик) я прям стала его фанаткой, читая форум))


----------



## Доктор Ступин (29 Окт 2017)

А что болит-то? Не смог вычленить из анамнеза.


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (29 Окт 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, болят плечи от шеи до конца ключицы, а именно тянет с утра, пока не расхожусь, первые минут 10 после пробуждения. Еще болит также. если ношу рюкзак, неприятные ощущения. в месте, где ключицы крепятся к плечевому суставу) вот как-то так. Иногда по утрам слышен хруст между лопатками, а потом под правой начинает ныть, но если там ничего не тормошить больше. то боль проходит в течение дня. Давно заметила, что лопатки будто вперед отъехали. на всех фотографиях плечи как бы сутулятся вперед...начала делать лфк на мышцы, которые отвечают за это и растягивать грудную мышцу, хрустеть стало реже и плечи будто становятся на свои места, не так уже уходят вперед. Объяснила как-то глупо, но вот как-то так) Так же меня беспокоит мой шейный кифоз на снимке, ортопедическая подушка с валиком и лфк для мышц шеи данную проблему не решат? Также стала следить за осанкой, походкой, увлеклась кинезиологией, оказалось,что неправильно сижу, хожу)

А еще забыла, когда плечи поднимаю к ушам, то больно, будто что-то мешает. А руки поднимать не больно. Хочется знать, такая симптоматика может быть от того, что я разболтала плечевой сустав, когда хрустела им раньше. Либо это от шейных позвонков идет, может на грыжу походит? Я мрт не делала (не назначали). К каким врачам не приду (невролог, травматолог-ортопед), они все говорят, что шейный кифоз у меня, от этого и болит. Но в мрт якобы не видят необходимости.


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (29 Окт 2017)

В общем, нашла я в нашем городе Кургане одного МТ, врач травматолог-ортопед, кмн, мануальный терапевт, написала ему, вот что он ответил.


> Здравствуйте, Катя!
> Действительно, арсенал приёмов мануальной терапии состоит не только из трастовых техник.
> В последние годы все большее значение приобретают и мягкие мышечные техники - ПИРы, МЭТы. Не говоря уже о различных видах релиза и массажа.
> Я владею этими техниками, и думаю, смогу вам помочь.
> К сожалению, многие врачи-аллопаты до сих пор представляют мануальную терапию на касьяновском уровне


Вот думаю, стоит идти к нему или нет, прошу еще раз написать Ваше мнение, стоит ли мне трогать свою шею, либо продолжать просто делать лфк и все, очень боюсь навредить. шея же моя) или если идти на прием к этому МТ, то на что обратить внимание и что позволять с собой делать, а что нет?))


----------



## Доктор Ступин (29 Окт 2017)

Мрт конечно надо сделать, но причина боли, по описанию на МРТ не будет видна.
МРТ необходимо для подтверждения корешкового синдрома, а его вы не описываете.
Описываете картину МФС шейно-грудного отдела (к ушам тянут одни мышцы, поднимают руки другие) плечелопаточного периартроза, прежде всего в виде ключиноакромиального артроза, подлопаточного бурсита, может и тендинитов мышц вращателей.
Кифоз шейного отдела, результат сколиоза. если есть снимки других отделов покажите. Ставить задачу убрать кифоз шейного отдела, не правильно, так как невозможно, но стремиться к уменьшению надо.


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (29 Окт 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, спасибо за ответ, снимков других отделов нет, делала 10 лет назад снимок всей спины, но он не сохранился и в данный момент не имею возможности сделать рентген. т.к. в этом году сделала их уже много, все шею фотографировали и легкие, т.к. сильно болела зимой гриппом и все искали пневмонию..не нашли, зато рентгенов сделали 5 штук( Посоветуйте как мне уменьшить кифоз в шее? Сколиоз я думаю, что есть, т.к. меня тянуло все время в левую сторону, заваливалась...за осанкой не следила никогда, только с сентября этого года занялась осанкой и правильной постановкой стопы при ходьбе, раньше все время ходила выворотно как балерины (издержки гимнастики). Артрозы периоартрозы плеч -то как лечить?))) Или просто делать лфк продолжать? в бассейне можно плавать?

А-то все врачи лечат меня от всд)) и говорят, что шох всему виной) а лопатки никто не хочет смотреть, обращалась в платную клинику, прошла там вот лечение: массаж триггерных точек на спине, животе, руках и ногах ,скипидаровые компрессы и все(( ну или правда нет лекарств от этого? тогда может и просто делать лфк и не париться, в принципе я  к боли норм отношусь, да и она не сильная, просто мне очень сильно страшно, раз у меня эти артрозы в шее, в плечах...т.е. у меня все косточки уже потрескались? что ж дальше-то будет((( от этого мне постоянно теперь грустно( Может физиолечение какое поделать на ключицу, или нет смысла?


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (30 Окт 2017)

У меня тоже ШОХ, мрт правда не делала, за грыжи не знаю, но протрузии есть почти у всех при остеохондрозе, такая же котовасия была, еще и мышечные подергивания. РЭГ вообще не верьте, этот аппарат уже списать надо, как мне сказали, тоже пугали им, потом на мр-ангиографии все норм с сосудами, асимметрия венозного оттока могла быть у вас и от рождения, про мушки в глазах - тоже есть, проверьте глазное дно, скорей всего в галзу вена спазмирована, мне помогают упражнения для глаз! В глазах как неудивительно тоже есть и сосуды и нервы ну и мышцы поди тоже ))) коряво пишу, но тем не менее тоже надо их тренировать! Я для себя еще не нашла ответ связан ли асимметричный венозный отток и ШОХ, возможно да, а возможно и нет! Головокружения от панических атак меня выюивали из жизни на месяц...стоит раз потрястись и месяц смело можно вычеркивать)) я для себя объяснила это тем, что ядра нервов, находятся все рядом друг с другом и когда мы нервничаем, то там сжимаются они все, действуют на вестибулярный аппарат) и поэтому башка кружится. От напряжения еще она кружится. Вообще -то вегетатика когда шалит, она и сосуды ваши сужает. Поэтому с психотерапевтом однозначно надо подружиться! Найти внутренний конфликт и не затягивать с принятием решений, а ШОХ лечить отдельно! Мексидол вообще ядерная штука, я с него дурела) А потом я задумалась, вот у меня асимметрия венозного оттока, и по правой ПА скорость снижена, а вдруг это организм специально так отрегулировал, чтоб башка не взорвалась??? Зачем он будет подавать много крови, если она начнет застаиваться в венах? Но я не врач, чисто логически предположила, что может это просто вариант нормы?!)) Поэтому не пугайтесь описания обследований, это всего лишь описание, а не диагноз.


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (30 Окт 2017)

По ходу никто не даст однозначного ответа, стоит ли обратиться к мануальному терапевту, стоит ли заморачиваться и лечить это, либо смириться, что лучше уже не будет...а так страшно, это же шейный отдел(( уже столько денег на это истрачено, а толку ноль), ЛФК-то делать можно? в бассейне плавать? Или наоборот бассейном можно усугубить ситуацию?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (30 Окт 2017)

Мануальная терапия вообще не нужна никому, кроме тех, у кого есть проблемы, в виде функциональных блоков, проблемы в виде наличия миофасциального синдрома,  поэтому надо ли делать мануальную терапии или нет, может определить только врач на осмотре.


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (30 Окт 2017)

а в бассейн ходить можно? ну и на снимках у меня сильно все плохо с позвонками?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (30 Окт 2017)

Процентов 10-15, с таким. Конечно можно. Постепенно натренироваться можно ко всему!


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (30 Окт 2017)

Врачи сами не знаю, да этого никто не знает, от чего кружится голова) вот бы как с автомобилем, подключился к компьютеру и тебе сразу же причину. А у нас как, что в платных, что в принципе в бесплатных клиниках как узнают, что у тебя остеохондроз, дак все беды списывают на него...возможно, они правы, а возможно и нет. Человек, у которого остеохондроз, он в любом случае внутренне напряжен только из-за того, что у него болит и это не лечится( А доктор Ступин в Москве живет, к нему не наездишься, блин((


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Процентов 10-15, с таким. Конечно можно. Постепенно натренироваться можно ко всему!


10-15 - это мало) это можно сказать, за что мне так повезло -то?)) Про МТ и функц. блок, вот приду я к МТ, он принимает за деньги, ему, конечно ,будет выгодней мне сказать ,что у меня все там есть и блоки и остальное, чтобы я к нему походила, вот чего я и боюсь , вдруг не будет блоков, а я свои позвонки уже не здоровые начну там вправлять ...это ж будет катастрофа, нет? 
И еще вопрос, во тмой остеохондроз, он с каждым годом будет все хуже болеть и появляться новые симптомы? Либо если придерживаться Ваших рекомендаций в виде упражнений, правильно сидеть и т.д., то можно о нем и позабыть?

Значит я нпвс что ли попью дней 5 от боли в плече и попрусь в бассейн ,раз данных за корешковый синдром у меня нет, иногда в ладошках есть ощущения, будто пробегает какой-то импульс, типо потянет чуток и отпустит, быстро проходит. В общем, если быть совершенно четсным, мне страшно, что у меня вылезет грыжа в шее, передавит мне костный мозг и я утону в этом бассейне((( кто мне врач? психиатр уже. наверное)) это от того, что я на форуме этих страстей уже подначиталась :*(


----------



## Доктор Ступин (30 Окт 2017)

Психиатр, немножко, нужен всем!
В бассейне, если не сломаете шею о дно, ничего не вылезет и не передавит.
А почему бассейн? Делайте много лфк и все будет хорошо.


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (30 Окт 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Психиатр, немножко, нужен всем!
> В бассейне, если не сломаете шею о дно, ничего не вылезет и не передавит.
> А почему бассейн? Делайте много лфк и все будет хорошо.


Дорогой доктор Ступин)) бассейн просто потому что нравится мне) ну и плавать я хочу на спине, не задирая голову и плюс это общее так сказать закаливание) ну и позвоночник растянется, или я заблуждаюсь)) В данный момент сильно болят плечи, именно место крепления ключицы и сам сустав, прям точки болезненные, записалась к неврологу, буду просить физио на плечевой сустав, пока что лфк  делать буду в щадящем режиме ,т.к. от малейшего движения в плече болит и чешет. На МРТ записалась, сделаю завтра, потом выложу снимки. Что скажете, пока плечи болят не делтаь ЛФК, или через боль продолжать? похрустывает еще сам плечевой сустав((

да сама виновата. не надо было хрустеть плечевым суставом. а мне жуток это нравилось...пока не заболело. Как говорится, котик плакал, но продолжал жрать кактус)) ну хрустеть я перестала...жизнь научила


----------



## Доктор Ступин (30 Окт 2017)

Хочется, плавайте!
Все будет хорошо.
На спине, на животе, лучше правильно, с опущенной головой и поворотом для вдоха, а не задирая голову назад, да и задерете - не страшно, ничего не случиться. Если постепенно, то все можно.


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (31 Окт 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Хочется, плавайте!
> Все будет хорошо.
> На спине, на животе, лучше правильно, с опущенной головой и поворотом для вдоха, а не задирая голову назад, да и задерете - не страшно, ничего не случиться. Если постепенно, то все можно.


Уважаемый доктор,  еще вопрос по поводу ЛФК, МРТ я сделаю завтра, так, конечно ,видна будет ситуация в шее, ну а вообще вопрос:
1. в моем лфк есть повороты головы вправо влево и наклоны головы вправо влево, все медленно. При повороте головы направо слышу хруст ооочень слабый и еле слышный, но это если поворачивать голову вправо до упора, а если на амплитуду примерно 45 градусов, то нет хруста. Боли при этом нет, на какую амплитуду можно поворачивать голову вправо при этом упражнении, или его лучше совсем не делать?
2. Лежа на полу )на животе) делаю подъем корпуса с руками наверх, при этом чувствую дискомфорт справа в районе С6-С7 возможно, ошибаюсь, это чисто по ощущениям, боль легка, будто мяско сжало между косточками)) делать упражнение это или нет? Такие ощущения не всегда...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (31 Окт 2017)

1. 





> в моем лфк есть повороты головы вправо влево и наклоны головы вправо влево, все медленно. При повороте головы направо слышу хруст ооочень слабый и еле слышный, но это если поворачивать голову вправо до упора, а если на амплитуду примерно 45 градусов, то нет хруста. Боли при этом нет, на какую амплитуду можно поворачивать голову вправо при этом упражнении, или его лучше совсем не делать?


Если боли нет, то можно. Медленно, плавно, до максимального объема, 5-6 раз.

2. 





> Лежа на полу (на животе) делаю подъем корпуса с руками наверх, при этом чувствую дискомфорт справа в районе С6-С7 возможно, ошибаюсь, это чисто по ощущениям, боль легка, будто мяско сжало между косточками)) делать упражнение это или нет? Такие ощущения не всегда.


Руки за головой или руки вверх. А смотрите куда, вперед или в пол?


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (1 Ноя 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, есть упражнение, где руки вверх (вдоль ушей) смотрю всегда в пол
есть упражнения, где руки вверх как бы рамочкой,когда корпус поднимаю от пола, то лопатки свожу.
И есть упражнения на ягодичную и поясничную мышцы, где  я корпус поднимаю с пола как бы рывком и руки идут от ушей к корпусу через сторону (если я понятно расписала упражнения)

Еще такие же ощущения легкой боли в С6-С7, когда я ,лежа на животе, поднимаю одну ногу вверх и руку вверх, голова смотрит в пол, везде, где рука идет вверх ,есть боль, если руки вдоль корпуса, то боли нет почти. Такой вот парадок. И боль легкая только справа

Извините, что к Вам пристала опять, а вот по поводу плече - лопаточного периартроза моего, мне терапевт назначила лечение такое: нпвс (я пью нимулид, т.к. дома они были) - 5 дней, мазь нимулид - 5 дней, мазь хондроксид потом в течение 3 недель, физио лечение - ультразвук с гидрокортизоном 10 раз чередовать с ультразвуком 10 раз. Лечение подойдет? хуже не будет?)
Ну а когда боль с плеч утихнет, я буду делать лфк, упражнения уже нашла при таком диагнозе ,какие делать необходимо?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (1 Ноя 2017)

@ЕкатеринаЖданкина, легкая боль при лфк нормально, значит напряжена пораженная мышца, главное чтобы не было боли на протяжении дня.
Лфк при периартрозе - письмо на sfp05@mail.ru


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (1 Ноя 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, спасибо) сейчас напишу на почту.  этот шейно-грудной переход болит только во время лфк) я все думала, что там может грыжа) она нерв задевает и болит) но это чисто мои эротические фантазии)) Кстати, МРТ шеи я пока не стала делать, потому что делаю физиолечение от периартроза) подумала, что нагрузка одновременная будет не полезна (имхо)

У меня еще один к Вам вопрос, я на сайте Вашей клиники стала читать статьи, там написано, что стул рабочий должен поддерживать поясницу. У меня на работе дурацкие стулья, у них спинка четко сделана, чтобы в ней утопать, так сидеть неудобно мне. Я сижу просто весь день с прямой спиной, держать ее мне уже не сложно. Так сидеть без поддержки вредно? Нужно приобрести стул с поддержкой поясничного отдела?)


----------



## Доктор Ступин (1 Ноя 2017)

Конечно. Только можно не стул, а подушку.


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (2 Ноя 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Конечно. Только можно не стул, а подушку.
> 
> Посмотреть вложение 113048 Посмотреть вложение 113049


Уважаемый доктор, этот вопрос я задаю чисто из любопытства, если Вам некогда, можете его проигнорировать, а можете и ответить)
- имеет ли связь тахикардия и шейный остеохондроз, просто у меня была тахикардия и болело, даже жгло в груди по центру (чуть левее), при этом кардиограмма и хольтер мониторинг не показал ничего, а вот снимок показал шейный остеохондроз. Так же имел место сильный нервный стресс (болезнь близкого человека). Далее была неделю брадикардия (50 ударов в среднем). Это уже давно прошло все, хотя шея лучше не стала) на форуме здесь многие пишут о связи сердца и шейного отдела. Хотелось бы услышать Ваше мнение, как говорится, отделить бы котлеты от мух)) просто чисто интересно, я всегда думала, что это больше связано с нервами и паникой, но не с шеей) ведь у большинства людей шея в ужасном состоянии ,а подобных вещей не наблюдается)


----------



## Касаткин Денис (2 Ноя 2017)

У Вас спондилолистез C4. В мире такие вещи оперируют - ставят протезы дисков.


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (3 Ноя 2017)

Касаткин Денис написал(а):


> У Вас спондилолистез C4. В мире такие вещи оперируют - ставят протезы дисков.


Вы считаете, что лучше прооперироваться? А каким способом и где лучше это сделать, имею в виду город, клинику, ну и главное, имеет ли смысл сделать операцию сейчас, либо позже, последствий боюсь


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (3 Ноя 2017)

@Касаткин Денис, каким способом ее лучше делать ,какой имплант ставить? А не будет после нее хуже?


----------



## Касаткин Денис (3 Ноя 2017)

Вы должны быть уверены, что консервативные методы лечения Вам не помогают.


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (3 Ноя 2017)

Касаткин Денис написал(а):


> Вы должны быть уверены, что консервативные методы лечения Вам не помогают.


Ну они на место этот позвонок не поставят же) Да я живу в Кургане, есть ту тцентр Илизарова, меня туда уже отправили на консультацию к нейрохирургу. Пойду в конце ноября. Ну шея меня не беспокоит, только плечи, а именно плечевой сустав, но я сама хрустела сухожилием, мне приятно было ,привычка дурацкая) теперь вот делаю физ. лечение на плечо. Просто, может последствия этого неправильно стоящего повзонка С4 могут привести к стенозу позвоночного канала или артерии или нервный корешок сдавить, или на другие позвонки нагрузка большая пойдет и они будут разрушаться. тогда, конечно, можно полежать в больничке, поставить имплант, если так надо. Мне просто как лучше бы знать ,я в этом вопросе не понимаю )) Вы же хирург)

а еще хрустит шея при движении иногда. Стала хрустеть чаще, чем раньше. Ну вот, по-ходу допрыгалась. Все нормально было, пока на форум не зашел нейрохирург - Денис Касаткин, при всем уважении) Теперь стало страшно и грустно( но я думаю, что тут лучше поставить имплант, чем страдать фигней...


----------



## Касаткин Денис (3 Ноя 2017)

Если ставить - желательно протезировать диск, показания есть. Протез диска - чтобы объем движений сохранялся и не развивался синдром смежного уровня. Ну и МРТ конечно надо смотреть.


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (3 Ноя 2017)

@Касаткин Денис, спасибо, т.е. мой позвонок выбросят, а какой-нибудь м6 поставят? Какой имплант-то использовать лучше, есть идеи?

Риски умереть на операционном столе есть? :*(


----------



## Касаткин Денис (3 Ноя 2017)

Ваш позвонок оставят. Диск уберут. М6 поставят. Если у Вас хватит на него средств. Он дорогой достаточно. По квотам практически не ставят. Ну я таких мест не знаю.


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (3 Ноя 2017)

Сколько он стоит 300 ? Есть смысл его ставить или то, что по квоте?


----------



## Касаткин Денис (3 Ноя 2017)

Где то так обойдется с операцией. Нормальный имплант.


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (3 Ноя 2017)

Касаткин Денис написал(а):


> Где то так обойдется с операцией. Нормальный имплант.


 Спасибо, честно прибываю в шоке  от всего этого, залила клавиатуру на работе слезами(( А скажите, как срочно нужно оперироваться, просто у меня запись к нейрохирургу на 28 ноября только, или нужно раньше? Дома я выполняю лфк, сплю на ортопедической подушке с валиком, а тут раз смещение, то всего этого нельзя делать? Он в любой момент может дальше сместиться и передавить все?(


----------



## Доктор Ступин (3 Ноя 2017)

Слеза клавиатуру заливают или мозги?

Перечитайте:
Вы должны быть уверены, что консервативные методы лечения Вам не помогают.
С уважением, Касаткин Д.С.


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (3 Ноя 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, )))) Поняла Вас,  значит, не паникую и пока продолжаю лечиться консервативно ,а там видно будет. Мне главное, чтобы резко он не сместился, чтобы уж не было поздно ,хочется-то как лучше)


----------



## Доктор Ступин (3 Ноя 2017)

Ну если только при прыжке с парашютом стропа перехлестнет!


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (3 Ноя 2017)

Ахаха) сегодня доктор шутит) ладно, буду следить за стропами при прыжке с парашютом)


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (3 Ноя 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Ну если только при прыжке с парашютом стропа перехлестнет!


кстати, а вино при такой шее пить можно? ну я имею в виду бокал сухого красного, ил ипротивопоказано вообще?)))


----------



## ~Наталья~ (3 Ноя 2017)

ЕкатеринаЖданкина написал(а):


> при прыжке с парашютом)


Ай, хочу тоже парашют !!! )


ЕкатеринаЖданкина написал(а):


> кстати, а вино при такой шее пить можно?


После парашюта можно фффсё )


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (3 Ноя 2017)

Larisa74 написал(а):


> Ай, хочу тоже парашют !!! )
> 
> После парашюта можно фффсё )


)))) да уж, точно)правда может прыгнуть с парашютом, невыносимо уже беспокоиться об этой шее, уже на нервах сказывается, в голове все перемешалось операция, не операция))


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (3 Ноя 2017)

в общем, напилась бокалом вина, сижу и реву) парень кинул, сказал, что ему инвалиды не нужны...аааа, что за пипец творится
психотерапевта на форум, срочно(


----------



## La murr (3 Ноя 2017)

@ЕкатеринаЖданкина, Вам сюда


----------



## Доктор Ступин (3 Ноя 2017)

Бутылку можно, но медленно.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (3 Ноя 2017)

ЕкатеринаЖданкина написал(а):


> в общем, напилась бокалом вина, сижу и реву) парень кинул, сказал, что ему инвалиды не нужны...аааа, что за пипец творится
> психотерапевта на форум, срочно(


Тогда еще пару бокалов, и наплевать на него будет.
А вообще-то форум именно для того, чтобы никому ничего не рассказывать.
Мужики, не терпят.
Родственники, не поймут.
Соседи, позлорадствуют.


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (3 Ноя 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Тогда еще пару бокалов, и наплевать на него будет.
> А вообще-то форум именно для того, чтобы никому ничего не рассказывать.
> Мужики, не терпят.
> Родственники, не поймут.
> Соседи, позлорадствуют.


Последую совету и перестану жаловаться и рассказывать)) просто от мысли об операциистало так плохо, что нужно было выговориться кому-то)) но не поняли...


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (3 Ноя 2017)

La murr написал(а):


> @ЕкатеринаЖданкина, Вам сюда


Спасибо, а там матом ругаться можно?)


----------



## Доктор Ступин (3 Ноя 2017)

А Вы не знали!?
Знали ведь, что так будет, просто решили лишний раз проверить ситуацию.
Проверили.
И правильно сделали. Представьте то же самое, но в момент когда Вам действительно нужна будет помощь, а ее и не будет.
Так что, все правильно.
Подтянуться и оглядеться по сторонам, ОН где-то рядом!


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (3 Ноя 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> А Вы не знали!?
> Знали ведь, что так будет, просто решили лишний раз проверить ситуацию.
> Проверили.
> И правильно сделали. Представьте то же самое, но в момент когда Вам действительно нужна будет помощь, а ее и не будет.
> ...


 Чу! Сейчас придёт Денис Касаткин и скажет, резать и настроения опять не будет)) тут уж не до ухажеров станет)))


----------



## Доктор Ступин (3 Ноя 2017)

Денис сказал, что делать если не поможет.
А Вам-то хорошо.


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (3 Ноя 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Денис сказал, что делать если не поможет.
> А вам-то хорошо.


После вина всем хорошо)) Вам налить, доктор?) выпьем за консервативные методы лечения, ну и немного за м6c


----------



## Доктор Ступин (3 Ноя 2017)

Не, я виски уже налил.
Правильно рассуждаете, только сразу и вопрос на размышление.
Если от вина лучше, то разве может быть проблема значительной, разве нога от вина отрастает, или слабость в руке с корешковым синдромом проходит?


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (4 Ноя 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Не, я виски уже налил.
> Правильно рассуждаете, только сразу и вопрос на размышление.
> Если от вина лучше, то разве может быть проблема значительной, разве нога от вина отрастает, или слабость в руке с корешковым синдромом проходит?


У меня и не было ещё слабости в руках слава Богу)) только надплечия тянет и ноют при длительной хотьбе и после сна, места крепления сухожилий. Поэтому вино решает чисто психологическую проблему)) хах, у нас тут с доктором пятничный алкорежим, нарушаем ваши же правила)))


----------



## AIR (4 Ноя 2017)

ЕкатеринаЖданкина написал(а):


> но я думаю, что тут лучше поставить имплант, чем страдать фигней...


А фигней страдать вполне можно и с имплантом. .


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (4 Ноя 2017)

AIR написал(а):


> А фигней страдать вполне можно и с имплантом. .


Вы тоже видите необходимость операции? упражнениями или мануалкой тут не помочь?


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (4 Ноя 2017)

я не страдаю фигней) я юрист, мне нужно ходить по судам и судиться) а еще я люблю плавать, так что не хочется потом с неудачно выполненной операцией лежать. Вооот...
ну и желательно еще в Сочи хотя бы раз в год выезжать, чтобы гулять вдоль море ,пить вино и т.д))))


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (4 Ноя 2017)

вот доктор Айр как и нейрохирург, пошутил, напугал меня и убежал! ну и ладно


----------



## Доктор Ступин (4 Ноя 2017)

ЕкатеринаЖданкина написал(а):


> вот доктор Айр как и нейрохирург, пошутил, напугал меня и убежал! ну и ладно


Вы же юрист, а не подсудимый (хотя от сумы и...), вы же юмор должны понимать.


----------



## Kuchirinka (4 Ноя 2017)

@ЕкатеринаЖданкина, Вы точно юрист? 
Они ж буквоеды все! 


ЕкатеринаЖданкина написал(а):


> Вы тоже видите необходимость операции?


Где Вы прочитали, что доктор AIR говорит о необходимости операции?


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (4 Ноя 2017)

Kuchirinka написал(а):


> @ЕкатеринаЖданкина, Вы точно юрист?
> Они ж буквоеды все!
> 
> Где Вы прочитали, что доктор AIR говорит о необходимости операции?


не точно я юрист))) хах, да я по образованию юрист и работаю, а не по состоянию души)



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Вы же юрист, а не подсудимый (хотя от сумы и...), вы же юмор должны понимать.


Доброе утро, Доктор) как Вы себя чувствуете ?)))


----------



## AIR (4 Ноя 2017)

ЕкатеринаЖданкина написал(а):


> вот доктор Айр как и нейрохирург, пошутил, напугал меня и убежал! ну и ладно


Я не убежал,  а немного по делам и с собачками выходил...
И совсем не пугал..


ЕкатеринаЖданкина написал(а):


> Вы тоже видите необходимость операции? упражнениями или мануалкой тут не помочь?


Выходов как всегда , минимум два..
Сделать операцию и дальше скакать, чесать ухи плечом..  Ну, или не совсем так...
Постараться понять ситуацию, что где насколько и почему.... Потом почувствовать  локально , точечно, суть нарушений. ...  И заниматься плавно, медленно,  избирательно, постоянно осмысливая и кооретируя упражнения. ..  Действуя так сказать в рабочем режиме. ..  По мере восстановления обьем и интенсивность упражнений увеличивается... Самостоятельно все это сделать дотаточно сложно , поэтому желательно чтобы сначала помог мануальный терапевт с навыками диагностики и лечения мышечно-тонических нарушений,  особенно на шейном (кранио-вертебральном ) уровне...
P.S. Классические манипуляции на шейном уровне ни-ни .. Упражнения с "хрустиками "  также осмыслить надо...


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (4 Ноя 2017)

селедки хочется...мысли в слух)


AIR написал(а):


> Я не убежал,  а немного по делам и с собачками выходил...
> И совсем не пугал..
> 
> Выходов как всегда , минимум два..
> ...


здравствуйте)) чесать ухи плечом) да, это я люблю) но уже не получается! ДА япочему -то не думаю ,что после операции люди скачут и чешутся в легкую)))

ахахах, люди подумают, что мне не на этот форум) а на чесоточный) на самом деле, просто заметила, что плечи поднимать больно) не то, чтобы я прям хожу и как собака уши чешу))))))))


----------



## AIR (4 Ноя 2017)

ЕкатеринаЖданкина написал(а):


> селедки хочется...мысли в слух)


Если только тихоокеанской , жирненькой, чтобы штучка была грамм на 800 хотя бы...


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (4 Ноя 2017)

@AIR, а что вы имели в виду под тем. что надо осмыслить упражнения с хрустиками? я знаете, стала делать немного по-другому, т.к. от полной амплитуды мне кажется, у меня еще больше нестабильность развивается. Я стала буквально на несколько мм наклонять и поворачивать голову, без хруста. Упражнения на ноги делаю все лежа. Лежа давлю еще затылком в пол, но не сильно. Думаю поделать все упражнения в минимальной амплитуде, потом со временем увеличивать, потому что хруст мне не нравится)


----------



## Доктор Ступин (4 Ноя 2017)

@AIR, доктор, Вы наверное забыли, что мануальная терапия делается не там где нестабильность, а там где есть функциональный блок.
Устранение функционального блока, даже если со звуковым феноменом есть польза.
Кстати это как раз нужно для уменьшения гипермобильности.

Наверное Вы хотели сказать, что не надо делать мануальную терапию на местах гипермобильности..
Это правильно, это в каждом учебнике.
Кстати, расслабление мышц на уровне гипермобильности, может усилить ее и ухудшить ситуацию на порядок сильнее чем манипуляции, поскольку в ответ на даже на неправильные манипуляции, мышцы ответно-защитно напрягутся и  удержат сегмент, а вот после их расслабления....


----------



## AIR (4 Ноя 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Доктор, Вы наверное забыли, что мануальная терапия делается не там где нестабильность, а там где есть функциональный блок.


Уважаемый Федор Петрович, я хоть и работаю более 40 лет, помню не только Ваше имя-отчество, а и то, что написал сегодня утром:


AIR написал(а):


> Классические манипуляции на шейном уровне ни-ни .


Ну и..


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Устранение функционального блока, даже если со звуковым феноменом есть польза.
> Кстати это как раз нужно для уменьшения гипермобильности.


Именно Вы, проводя манипуляции на шейном отделе (даже если со звуковым феноменом) при гипермобильности, рискуете , и гораздо больше чем я. . Очень сомневаюсь,  что это уменьшит гипермобильность. .. Я , работая в достаточно известных специализированных клиниках, видел частенько подобных пациентов после подобного лечения..


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Наверное Вы хотели сказать, что не надо делать мануальную терапию на местах гипемобилности..
> Это правильно, это в каждом учебнике.


Я хотел сказать  то , что уже сказал:


AIR написал(а):


> Классические манипуляции на шейном уровне ни-ни


А также..


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Кстати, расслабление мышц на уровне гипермобильности, может усилить ее и ухудшить ситуацию на порядок сильнее чем манипуляции, поскольку в ответ на даже на неправильные манипуляции, мышцы ответно-защитно напрягутся и удержат сегмент, а вот после их расслабления....


Совершенно не могу даже представить, что хотя бы в одном сообщении, за 11 лет на форуме, призывал к расслаблению мышц на уровне нестабильности.. Ни правильные, ни неправильные манипуляции при нестабильности на шейном уровне проводить очень не рекомендую. .


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (5 Ноя 2017)

А мне - то что делать ?))) уж если доктора на таком уровне спорят, то представляю, что у меня в городе творится))) намануалят, лучше тут не ходить к ним. А нестабильность тоже не убрать самой с помощью лфк?

Эх, в моей теме доктора друг с другом скоро подерутся)))

У меня вообще все мягкое )) я ж гимнастка)) не думаю, что блоков много, а грудной отдел хрустел оч давно) как стала делать лфк меньше хрустит. Шея тоже хрустеть после плавания в море. А у меня по снимкам есть нестабильность? И че мне теперь делать?? Ничего, по ходу)))

@AIR, а мне делали массаж триггеров на мышцах шеи и головы, без поворотов и хрустов, то на мышцы давили((( что теперь делать??? Аааа, паниковааааать!!!!! Они теперь расслабились и это плохо???


----------



## AIR (5 Ноя 2017)

ЕкатеринаЖданкина написал(а):


> А мне - то что делать ?))) уж если доктора на таком уровне спорят, то представляю, что у меня в городе творится)))


Не-а. . Просто имеется некоторое неточное прочтение и в результате небольшое недопонимание..


ЕкатеринаЖданкина написал(а):


> Эх, в моей теме доктора друг с другом скоро подерутся)))


И не надейтесь !


ЕкатеринаЖданкина написал(а):


> А мне - то что делать ?)))





ЕкатеринаЖданкина написал(а):


> А у меня по снимкам есть нестабильность? И че мне теперь делать?? Ничего, по ходу)))


Спокнойно! Можете её поискать... На снимке измеряете смещение одного позвонка относительно соседнего в мм... Если при сгибании-разгибании это смещение увеличивается, то приплюсовываете, а если уменьшается , отнимаете мм... В итоге, если смещение больше 2 мм, то нестабильность есть, а если меньше, то её нет...... Гипермобильность отличается тем , что чаще у пациентов со слабостью соединительной ткани, более чем на двух сегментах, ну и так далее... Когда то выкладывал табличку с отличиями..
С самой нестабильностью  также не всё так просто... Нестабильность может быть из-за повреждения опорного комплекса позвоночно-двигательного сегмента (его мышц и связок, диска) и в последствии возникшей его слабости..  Например : при гимнастических упражнениях, при авто аварии,  и даже иногда при проведении мануальной манипуляции... Травмированные мышцы (чаще в сухожильной части) и связки сначала отекают  (травматическое воспаление ) а потом, восстанавливаясь частично фиброзируются и даже кальцинируются... В итоге они становятся более толстыми, грубыми, теряют свою растяжимость и сократимость, упругость и эластичность... То есть становятся  функционально более слабыми, вот и появляется нестабильность.. Ситуация весьма сложная и противная, вариантов, если нестабильность выраженная нет - только фиксация..
Однако чаще всего ситуация более мягкая и нестабильность носит смешаный характер... Так сказать не совсем истинная.... В результате длительных статических позных нагрузок возникает ограничение подвижности на кранио-вертебральном уровне (мышцы стабилизаторы положения головы) и шейно-грудном переходе...  Нагрузки - сидение за партой, столом, компьютером, рулем, телевизором и т.д...
Ограничение подвижности вверху и низу приводит в двигательной перегрузке посредине... начинают избыточно смещаться позвонки этого уровня и создается видимость их нестабильности.. Это наиболее частая ситуация... Но, насколько в каждом конкретном случае сочетается истинная нестабильность и функциональная,  заочно сказать просто нереально.. Это можно определить только при осмотре и иногда только при проведении небольшого лечебного курса..
Далее..

Повторяю , что очень против классических манипуляций на шее... Особенно  в возрасте, с признаками нестабильности,  у худенький эмоциональных девушек и т.д...
Например: лет 12 назад занимался с пациентов 64х лет, которая после манипуляции в течении 5 лет спала только сидя и на приём её приводил отчим 90 лет от роду...  Очень запоминающаяся ситуация. ..
Поэтому сначала тщательно мануальная диагностика как минимум от лопаток до ушей и выше, а не "пошшупать " мимоходом. ..  Находим напряженные,  уплотненные,  укороченные,  застойно-отёчные мышцы и связки и работаем только и именно с ними (напоминание не только для пациентов).. То есть восстанавливаем максимально возможно физиологические параметры мышц и связок, улучшаем местную микроциркуляцию. . Чем лучше восстановим физиологию,  как материальную,  так и функциональную всего шейного отдела (и соседних отделов тоже) тем здоровее и комфортные себя будет чувствовать пациент.. и дольше....
Дальше..

Лечебная проблема в том , что доктора больше читают учебники, но меньше работают с  конкретными пациентами по времени... На теории удобно дискутировать.. Работать долго и вдумчиво гораздо тяжелее... Массажисты много работают руками, но мало с литературой, и знаний, умения понять конкретно проблему недостаточно... Хотя часто апломба предостаточно и "пальцы веером" , диагнозы ставят и лечение назначают..   При работе с шейным отделом имеются особенности и тонкости... Многие мышцы тонкие и очень короткие, поэтому нужны навыки работы подушечками пальцев, очень высокая чувствительность и опыт, которые появляются только после лет работы именно с этим отделом..  При работе с кранио-вертебральным переходом навыки работы с поясницей и тазом не "прокатят"...  
По упражнениям. ..


----------



## Доктор Ступин (5 Ноя 2017)

@AIR, вот и хорошо, и расслаблять мышцы и делать манипуляции на неположннном уровне нельзя.
В этом и есть правда.
Вся проблема не в приемах мануальной терапии, а в правильности Ее (мануальной терапии) применения.
Теперь понятно, что хотели сказать.
Мануальная терапия потому и имеет три уровня воздействия: релаксация, мобилизация и манипуляции, чтобы у врача была возможность выбора в зависимости от состояния мышц, связок и суставов. Применение только релаксации имеет свои цели и результаты, но не заменяет мобилизаций и манипуляций, и достичь устранения функционального блока даже не ставит себе целью. Уменьшение нестабильности, при наличии функциональных блоков в соседних сегментах не возможно, по определению, если только в процессе жизни или лфк эти блоки не самокоррегируются о чем тут на форуме десятки примеров. Рассчитывать на самокоррекцию конечно дело возможное, но неправильное. Переход из функциональных блоков в патологические в этом случае , приведёт к усилению нестабильности.
Ежедневно приходят пациенты с зафиксированными патологическими блоками выше и ниже места нестабильности и помочь чем-то уже нельзя по поскольку время упущено.


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (5 Ноя 2017)

Спасибо) сейчас упражнения делала, нет болезненности и хруста, но я убрала те упражнения, при которых они раньше были, т. е. Стараюсь все делать медленно, чувствуя тело. А мячиком можно между лопаток катать? Я там катаю и мне оч противно, даже в шею отдаёт, там уплотнения под мячиком прям перекатываются


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Вот и хорошо, и расслаблять мышцы и делать манипуляции на неположннном уровне нельзя.
> В этом и есть правда.
> Вся проблема не в приемах мануальной терапии, а в правильности Ее (мануальной терапии) применения.
> Теперь понятно, что хотели сказать.


Вывод напросился сам собой, что МТ буду делать только у Вас или у доктора Эйр)) т.к. Другим страшно доверить шею, правда ещё замануалят...))

А то, что шейный отдел связан с грудным, я уже поняла, у меня как- то и хрустит нижнешейный и верхнегрудной)) при неловких движениях, видимо там и блок


----------



## AIR (5 Ноя 2017)

Из всех видео упражнений в интернете , только одно , выложенное здесь можно принять как руководство к действию,  и то с некоторыми оговорками... Если рекомендации от инструктора по фитнесу,  то лучше даже не смотреть. .. Если показывает доктор, то просматривать очень тщательно,  в общем вроде все правильно, а в деталях  может быть несуразица .. Важно знать не только анатомию, но и как каждая мышечка работает в норме и как её работа меняется при нарушении в регионе.. А лучше всего доктору  это "прочувствовать на собственной шкуре" и плюс хорошая теоретическая подготовка и плюс работа с "профильными" пациентами - получится то, что надо..
Ну вот .. написал. . Пойду завтракать. .. Если будут вопросы "по существу тела"  , то напишу еще и дальше..


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (5 Ноя 2017)

AIR написал(а):


> Из всех видео упражнений в интернете , только одно , выложенное здесь можно принять как руководство к действию,  и то с некоторыми оговорками... Если рекомендации от инструктора по фитнесу,  то лучше даже не смотреть. .. Если показывает доктор, то просматривать очень тщательно,  в общем вроде все правильно, а в деталях  может быть несуразица .. Важно знать не только анатомию, но и как каждая мышечка работает в норме и как её работа меняется при нарушении в регионе.. А лучше всего доктору  это "прочувствовать на собственной шкуре" и плюс хорошая теоретическая подготовка и плюс работа с "профильными" пациентами - получится то, что надо..


спасибо, все доктора даже платные, все рекомендовали мне одинаковые общие комплексы, пока в Москву нет возможности приехать, а делать лфк надо, не лежать же)) какая поняла, упражнения могут и вредить, но ведь можно же и самому чувствовать тело или нет?(((


----------



## Доктор Ступин (5 Ноя 2017)

ЕкатеринаЖданкина написал(а):


> Эх, в моей теме доктора друг с другом скоро подерутся)))


Это разминка, утренняя.
Главное, что гимнастику на шейном отделе мы своим пациентам показываем сами.


----------



## AIR (5 Ноя 2017)

Ну, зарекался не участвовать в дебатах. .


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Мануальная терапия потому и имеет три уровня воздействия: релаксация, мобилизация и манипуляции, чтобы у врача была возможность выбора в зависимости от состояния мышц, связок и суставов. Применение только релаксации имеет свои цели и результаты, но не заменяет мобилизаций и манипуляций, и достичь устранения функционального блока даже не ставит себе целью. Уменьшение нестабильности, при наличии функциональных блоков в соседних сегментах не возможно, по определению, если только в процессежизни или лфк эти блоки не самокоррегируются о чем тут на форуме десятки примеров. Рассчитывать на самокоррекцию конечно дело возможное, но неправильное. Переход из функциональных блоков в патологические в этом случае , приведёт к усилению нестабильности.


Не люблю общие рассуждения. .. У нас есть конкретная проблема на ШЕЙНОМ уровне, вот об этом и стоит поговорить. .. Хотя, конешно, общие принципы мануальной терапии тоже крайне интересны. .


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Применение только релаксации имеет свои цели и результаты, но не заменяет мобилизаций и манипуляций, и достичь устранения функционального блока даже не ставит себе целью.


Правда?... Если , например, напряженные мышцы справа тянут верхний позвонок в свою сторону, а напряженные мышцы слева тянут нижний позвонок, то организуется любимый общественностью функциональный блок (ограничение подвижности в ПДС)... Работая максимально избирательно, мы РАССЛАБЛЯЕМ НАПРЯЖЕННЫЕ МЫШЦЫ. .. Верхний позвонок перестает тянуть вправо,  а нижний перестать тянуть влево... И Вуаля!  Позвонки занимают своё физиологическое положение, нет ограничения подвижности ПДС и уря ! Нет родимого функционального блока! Чего здесь не так!? 


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Ежедневно приходят пациенты с зафиксированными патологическими блоками выше и ниже места нестабильности и помочь чем-то уже нельзя по поскольку время упущено.


М-даа. . И Вы их отсылаете домой...


----------



## AIR (5 Ноя 2017)

ЕкатеринаЖданкина написал(а):


> Вывод напросился сам собой, что МТ буду делать только у Вас или у доктора Эйр))


Ко мне только в последнюю очередь...
Ну не любитель я лечить практически здоровеньких..


----------



## горошек (5 Ноя 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Это разминка, утренняя.
> Главное, что гимнастику на шейном отделе мы своим пациентам показываем сами.


Прямо САМИ? Или к инструктору ЛФК отправляете? Андрей Иосифович точно сам. А у Вас в центре по упражнениям вроде всех к инструктору ЛФК направляют. Ну, по нашему опыту это так.


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (5 Ноя 2017)

AIR написал(а):


> Ко мне только в последнюю очередь...
> Ну не любитель я лечить практически здоровеньких..


Почему это?


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (5 Ноя 2017)

AIR написал(а):


> Ко мне только в последнюю очередь...
> Ну не любитель я лечить практически здоровеньких..


Я здоровенькая?))) ух ты, ура) а спондилолистез, который даже оперировать меня Денис отправлял?))))


----------



## Александр_100 (5 Ноя 2017)

@AIR, Вы упомянули, что есть какая-то гимнастика для шеи в интернете видео, которую можно считаю адекватной и использовать? А какая гимнастика?
Не вот эта ли гимнастика?


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (5 Ноя 2017)

Ещё мысль посетила меня, если плавать при спондилолистезе, происходит же вытяжение позвоночника, значит, лучше не плавать??? Или же в бассейне он не растягивается, а лишь разгружается???кто может ответить мне на это. Вопрос?


----------



## Александр_100 (5 Ноя 2017)

@ЕкатеринаЖданкина, Ох! по осторожнее с бассейном. Лечебное действие от плавание преувеличено. И даже напротив оно вредно может быть.
Вот посмотрите это видео на 5.45 минуте он говорит  про плавание.




Это не он придумал. Это исследования проводили.


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (5 Ноя 2017)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> @ЕкатеринаЖданкина, Ох! по осторожнее с бассейном. Лечебное действие от плавание преувеличено. И даже напротив оно вредно может быть.
> Вот посмотрите это видео на 5.45 минуте он говорит  про плавание.
> 
> 
> ...


Ну раз в неделю на спине?)) Антоша епифанов, смотрю его)) и Алексеева тоже смотрю)


----------



## Александр_100 (5 Ноя 2017)

Оказалось, что лучше бегать, чем плавать. Хотя вроде как плавание лучше со стороны кажется. Но меньше всего проблем у гимнасток оказалось. Вы же гимнастикой кажется занимались. Вам просто не повезло, вы попали в маленький процент. В любом спорте могут быть повреждения. Но в плавание его столько сколько и в тяжелой атлетике как оказалось. Кстати я шею именно в бассейне свернул, когда спину лечил типа плаванием в 2013 г.


----------



## Александр_100 (5 Ноя 2017)

@ЕкатеринаЖданкина, Только да на спине и не часто.


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (5 Ноя 2017)

@Александр_100, 


Александр_100 написал(а):


> Оказалось, что лучше бегать, чем плавать. Хотя вроде как плавание лучше со стороны кажется. Но меньше всего проблем у гимнасток оказалось. Вы же гимнастикой кажется занимались. Вам просто не повезло, вы попали в маленький процент. В любом спорте могут быть повреждения. Но в плавание его столько сколько и в тяжелой атлетике как оказалось. Кстати я шею именно в бассейне свернул, когда спину лечил типа плаванием в 2013 г.


а вот не надо было в бассейне на девочек в бикини заглядываться, не свернули бы))


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (5 Ноя 2017)

У Епифанова в видео жесткая МТ) он прям хрустит шеями девушек симпатичных молодых)) мне даже страшно, когда я смотрю его видео. А алексеев, он вообще говорит, что каждый позвонок под определенным углом ходит и вставлять его надо под таким же углом)) и тоже хрусть и пополам))


----------



## Александр_100 (5 Ноя 2017)

@ЕкатеринаЖданкина, Да когда лечился, уже не до девушек было. просто по не знаю свернул шею.
Сам Епифанов мне не очень нравится. Т.е. его методы. Я его сморю чисто ради интересно информации.
Шишонина пробовали делать гимнастику?


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (5 Ноя 2017)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> @ЕкатеринаЖданкина, Да когда лечился, уже не до девушек было. просто по не знаю свернул шею.
> Сам Епифанов мне не очень нравится. Т.е. его методы. Я его сморю чисто ради интересно информации.
> Шишонина пробовали делать гимнастику?


Не-а)) не знаю такую. А это очень даже зря, что не до девушек)) а то бы это отвлекало от болячек))


----------



## Александр_100 (5 Ноя 2017)

Я пробовал делать. Однозначно не могу сказать не плохо не хорошо. Хотелось бы Доктора мнения узнать.


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (5 Ноя 2017)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> Я пробовал делать. Однозначно не могу сказать не плохо не хорошо. Хотелось бы Доктора мнения узнать.


Доктора где-то убежали


----------



## Александр_100 (5 Ноя 2017)

У меня один знакомый после 2- лет применения гимнастики типа почти вылечил головокружения. Я делал два месяца. Эффект разный, то вроде лучше, то можно и обострение схватить!


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (5 Ноя 2017)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> У меня один знакомый после 2- лет применения гимнастики типа почти вылечил головокружения. Я делал два месяца. Эффект разный, то вроде лучше, то можно и обострение схватить!


Нет головокружений, прошли как перестала нервничать  и несуществующая болезнь всд прошла)))так что тут природа головокружений часто не из за шеи вовсе)) не знаю, не врач)))


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (5 Ноя 2017)

ЕкатеринаЖданкина написал(а):


> Нет головокружений, прошли как перестала нервничать  и несуществующая болезнь всд прошла)))так что тут природа головокружений часто не из за шеи вовсе)) не знаю, не врач)))


Кстати, гимнастика не помогала, от неё было или так же или хуже, помог бассейн и море, я тогда отчаялась и пошла плавать)) и так удивилась, что прошли головокружения , потом на радостях выпила коньячку и кофе)) что не позволяла себе, у меня же якобы всд и сосуды, а на самом деле имел место быть внутренний конфликт )) это так я думаю, может и шея была виной, не знаю да и надоело уже думать об этом


----------



## Александр_100 (5 Ноя 2017)

@ЕкатеринаЖданкина, У всех по разному. Мне бассейн только вредит, сколько не пытался. Раз в год пробую одно занятие и все на этом заканчивается. В 2012, 2013 г. ходил нормально было. Я даже мытья не люблю. Вода плохо на мышцы у меня влияет. Намокнет потом высохнет и все скрутило мышцу. Я их прямо чувствую эти мышцы на столько сильно, что лучше бы так не было. Температура, влажность, время суток, состояние разогретая или нет мышцы постоянно разные в течении дня. Есть состояние в которых они хорошо себя чувствуют. Но есть когда очень плохое сочетание температуры, влажности и состояния разогрева.


----------



## AIR (5 Ноя 2017)

ЕкатеринаЖданкина написал(а):


> Почему это?


Патамушто,  когда пациенты "уже у всех были и больше идти не к кому"  и им и мне заниматься   спокойнее....


----------



## AIR (5 Ноя 2017)

ЕкатеринаЖданкина написал(а):


> Ещё мысль посетила меня, если плавать при спондилолистезе, происходит же вытяжение позвоночника, значит, лучше не плавать???


Плавать только на спине, иначе перегруз на уровне нестабильности и хуже..


----------



## AIR (5 Ноя 2017)

ЕкатеринаЖданкина написал(а):


> Нет головокружений, прошли как перестала нервничать и несуществующая болезнь всд прошла)))так что тут природа головокружений часто не из за шеи вовсе)) не знаю, не врач)))


Поэтому и говорю что смотреть надо.... Эмоциональнопсихический фактор очень значим. .


----------



## AIR (5 Ноя 2017)

ЕкатеринаЖданкина написал(а):


> Доктора где-то убежали


Лично я профнастил на забор прикручивал , сначала в магазин за ним съездив. ..


----------



## artobelli (5 Ноя 2017)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> Ох! по осторожнее с бассейном. Лечебное действие от плавание преувеличено. И даже напротив оно вредно может быть.





Александр_100 написал(а):


> Оказалось, что лучше бегать, чем плавать.


Все крайне индивидуально.  Я тоже сдавленный корешок получил именно в бассейне - крутил шеей на разминке перед, до внутреннего щелчка, а потом усугубил кролем - где голова поворачивает в стороны и крутит шею (и при неправильной технике может откидываться назад и поворачиваться, и тд).
Но бассейн сам по себе полезен.
Бег - позвонки сотрясаются. С одной стороны хорошо - жидкость распределяется, с другой стороны а если там уже все ядро вылезло и они трутся друг о друга?

А вообще я еще в прошлом году читал - надо ходить, больше времени на свежем воздухе. Хорошо если есть дача - умеренная физическая активность, пастораль, свежий воздух - красота. Правда, до холодов.



ЕкатеринаЖданкина написал(а):


> помог бассейн и море


Море - это да. Особенно Красное - бабульки и дедушки с болезнями суставов очень его любят. Микроэлементы и соли - на все это дело хорошо влияют. Только надо недельки на две ездить. Но даже неделя - уже хорошо. Я вот 2 лета не был - может и это сыграло свою роль в нынешних осложнениях.

http://gde-teplo.ru/poleznye-svojstva-krasnogo-morya/

Интересно, те, кто живет у моря и регулярно купается - какой процент остеохондроза по сравнение с континентальщиками (-:


----------



## Доктор Ступин (5 Ноя 2017)

горошек написал(а):


> Прямо САМИ? Или к инструктору ЛФК отправляете? Андрей Иосифович точно сам. А у Вас в центре по упражнениям вроде всех к инструктору ЛФК направляют. Ну, по нашему опыту это так.


Всем даем методическое пособие с лечебными и восстановительными упражнениями.
Кто хочет, к инструктору заниматься, но обычно это уже тренировочный уровень, там где бех инструктора сложно самому заниматься.
А шейный отел, если нестандартно, сам показываю, поскольку нестандартно!


----------



## AIR (5 Ноя 2017)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> Не вот эта ли гимнастика?


Придётся комментировать по кусочкам...
Упражнение "метроном"... Делает слишком быстро, и сгибает шею как раз на уровне С3-С4, то есть там, где и есть нестабильность. .
"Пружина " ... Идея хорошая, но показ без разъяснения малополезен... При разгибании надо амплитуду делать меньше, иначе задействуются длинные мышцы шеи и выключаются короткие (нужные) мышцы кранио-вертебрального перехода. . Кроме того, затылок надо подтягивать не в направлении зад-низ, а низ-перед... Сгибаниие получше, но надо именно ощущать место прикрепления мышц к затылку, растягивая и расслабляя их в этом месте..
"Гусь"... Обратите внимание,  что движение достаточно быстрое и приходится именно на середину шеи (сегмент С3-С4) , место, где имеется нестабильность. ..
"Взгляд в небо"... Можете сами оценить скорость выполнения, уровень максимальной двигательной нагрузки и соотнести это с имеющейся проблемой..
"Рамка"... наиболее щадящее. .
Ну и так далее...


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (5 Ноя 2017)

AIR написал(а):


> Патамушто,  когда пациенты "уже у всех были и больше идти не к кому"  и им и мне заниматься   спокойнее....


Не согласна, доктор, лучше сразу попасть к профи, чем переделывать потом плохую работу(( после вас уже видимо надежда только на Касаткина, если не поможет?))

@artobelli, ТЕ, кто у моря живет, на море не ходят))) говорю вам как человек, который детство жил в Анапе)))про бег согласна полностью, поэтому не бегаю, хожу)) а водопровод дачу, как раз на даче, схватив две лейки по 10 л каждая, схватила обострение))) я побегу, разве что за бредом питом, там даже про шею забуду


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> А шейный отдел, если нестандартно, сам показываю, поскольку нестандартно!


А нам покажите)))


----------



## Доктор Ступин (5 Ноя 2017)

> Ну, зарекался не участвовать в дебатах. .


Так не дебаты. Уточнение.


> Не люблю общие рассуждения. .. У нас есть конкретная проблема на ШЕЙНОМ уровне, вот об этом и стоит поговорить. .. Хотя, конешно, общие принципы мануальной терапии тоже крайне интересны. .


Так не рассуждения. Уточнение. Это не общие принципы. Это основные определения метода.


> Правда?... Если , например, напряженные мышцы справа тянут верхний позвонок в свою сторону, а напряженные мышцы слева тянут нижний позвонок, то организуется любимый общественностью функциональный блок (ограничение подвижности в ПДС)... Работая максимально избирательно, мы РАССЛАБЛЯЕМ НАПРЯЖЕННЫЕ МЫШЦЫ. .. Верхний позвонок перестает тянуть вправо,  а нижний перестать тянуть влево... И Вуаля!  Позвонки занимают своё физиологическое положение, нет ограничения подвижности ПДС и уря ! Нет родимого функционального блока! Чего здесь не так!?


Механизм формирования Функционального Блока проходит через ущемление капсулы межпозвонкового сустава и через прикрепленного к ней менискоидов. Ущемленная капсула запускает защитный рефлекторный мышечный спазм, который еще больше сдавливает между собой суставные поверхности. Тот самый патологический круг, когда капсула сустава ущемлена между суставными поверхностями, а спазмированные мышцы препятствуют освобождению капсулы. и пощло и воспаление, и отек, и  повышение внутрисуставного давления. Попробуйте согнуть ногу с  бурситом коленного сустава, когда сустав больше ноги в 2 раза?


> Позвонки занимают своё физиологическое положение, нет ограничения подвижности ПДС и уря ! Нет родимого функционального блока


Конечно расслабляя напряженные мышцы мы уменьшаем боль, но не устраняем блок.
Для устранения блока - неподвижности, нужно движение в этом суставе! Движение- иначе он не зайдмет 





> своё физиологическое положение


.
Движение - это либо мобилизация, либо манипуляция.
Мы показываем пациентам ЛФК, считай вариант мобилизации - многократные повторения движений в суставе в объеме их физиологической возможности на этот период, но именно ограниченная физиологическая возможность не всегда позволяет устранить блок.
Причина этой невозможности  в воспалительной реакции в суставе, где воспаление ведет к  развитию спаечного и прочих процессов внутри сустава, а затем и вокруг сустава, обусловливая его ограничение подвижности уже не мышечноспазматической причины.
Ну а дальше все все стандартно. Вместо ограниченного в  подвижности сегмента, эту функцию берут на себя выше- и нижележащие двигательные сегменты, в которых возможно развитие гипермобильности и хорошо, если эта нестабильность пройдет тот вариант развития и перейдет в ФБ, хуже - если развивается нестабильность сегмента, он перегружается, формируются условия для грыжи диска.

Почему грыжи диска при перегрузке, а иногда даже при простой нагрузке (потянулся-щелкнуло-заболело-грыжа), происходят не во всех дисках сразу, а одном? Именно потому, что вовремя не устраненные функциональные блоки приводят в избыточной подвижности в одном сегменте, и именно в нем, казалось бы самом лучшем, самом подвижном и сформируется грыжа диска.

И если при ФБ, устранение мышечного спазма эффективно не всегда, то при наличии патологического блока (той же грыжи диска), устранение мышечного спазма не имеет отношения к к нему вообще.
Лечение мышц (больных) в данном случае является отдельной лечебной методикой, направленной на определенные моменты патогенеза болевого синдрома.



> М-даа. . И Вы их отсылаете домой...


Лечим. Только не применяем мануальную терапию на этом уровне. Как бесполезно и расслаблять мышцы на этом уровне, поскольку патологический блок уже неустраним, поскольку он формуется уже не миофиксацией. Полезно работать с мышцами для устранения боли от этих мышц, для улучшения их подвижности, для улучшения кровоснабжения в этом сегменте, что может способствовать уменьшению в нем воспаления, а значит и косвенно способствовать уменьшению размера грыжи диска, но ради устранения данного блока, бесполезно.

А вот если выше и ниже есть Функциональные блоки, то вполне можно и нужно; релаксация, мобилизация, манипуляция.



ЕкатеринаЖданкина написал(а):


> Ещё мысль посетила меня, если плавать при спондилолистезе, происходит же вытяжение позвоночника, значит, лучше не плавать??? Или же в бассейне он не растягивается, а лишь разгружается???кто может ответить мне на это. Вопрос?


Разгружается.


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (5 Ноя 2017)

@AIR, я только давлю лёжа в пол затылком, потом так же лбом)) без фанатизма, поворачиваю шею буквально на несколько мм и все. Так же шею нагибаю к уху на несколько мм) Дальше поднимаю с пола корпус вместе с головой параллельно полу, похоже на упражнение на пресс, только на лестничные мышцы, как раз вопрос, его можно делать, или оно тоже нестабильность увеличивает, считайте, голова же тяжелая, ее вниз тянет???Если не поняли упражнение, найду картинку

На видео , которое прокомментировал доктор Айр, я не делаю эти упражнения. та амплитуда мне не идет(( я делаю метроном буквально на 1-2 см, так же стала поворачивать шею в бок. Ну и давить затылком мне нравится, тоже без фанатизма. вот так мышцы будто укрепляются. остальные упражнения. где он там под углом вертит шеей. я так не буду делать, у меня потом хуже становиться от них(( все индивидуально, говорю чисто по ощущениям. ну и когда качаешь мышцы спины, там волей-неволей подключаются разгибатели шеи и тоже прокачиваются (имхо)



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Так не дебаты. Уточнение...


сказано красиво) очень даже, но мы ждем батл великих гуру МТ)))


----------



## Доктор Ступин (5 Ноя 2017)

ЕкатеринаЖданкина написал(а):


> сказано красиво) очень даже, но мы ждем батл великих гуру МТ)))


Профессора Клименко Антонины Владимировны!


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (5 Ноя 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Профессора Клименко Антонины Владимировны!


такую не знаю, к сожалению( нееет, Вас и д. Айра))


----------



## Доктор Ступин (5 Ноя 2017)

Мы, последователи.


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (5 Ноя 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, у меня опять перед сном загон(( я прочитала про спондилолистез, пишут, что это опасно и он может сдавить спиной мозг и человек мгновенно помрет и ему никто не сможет помочь. Аааааа ,у меня же тоже этот позвонок создает компрессию же??? и пишут, что периартрит плечевой тоже от этого( и еще синдром передней лестничной мышцы. а у меня как раз слева она напряжена постоянно последнюю неделю((

потому что не надо интернет читать, всякие страшилки перед сном, а спать лучше ложиться)


----------



## artobelli (5 Ноя 2017)

ЕкатеринаЖданкина написал(а):


> ТЕ, кто у моря живет, на море не ходят))) говорю вам как человек, который детство жил в Анапе)))


Подтверждаю, как живший в детстве в Симферополе (-:
Но все-таки раз 5-10 за лето выбирались, а это считай тот же отпуск - 40 минут на электричке - и ты на пляже.



ЕкатеринаЖданкина написал(а):


> схватив две лейки по 10 л каждая, схватила обострение)))


Беречь себя нужно. Я когда воду от источника ношу - 2 баклашки по 5 л - мышцы шеи нормально так напрягаются.

Хорошая у д-ров дискуссия - очень полезная для понимания глубинных процессов.


----------



## горошек (5 Ноя 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Всем даем методическое пособие с лечебными и восстановительными упражнениями.
> Кто хочет, к инструктору заниматься, но обычно это уже тренировочный уровень, там где бех инструктора сложно самому заниматься.
> А шейный отел, если нестандартно, сам показываю, поскольку нестандартно!


Значит у нас стандартно. Но почему то от стандартных упражнений у дочери начинаются трудности с дыханием, как и иногда при неловком движении шеей, например, если немного съёжится от холода. Поэтому, конкретно для шеи не делает вообще. А инструкторам свою шею доверять всё равно страшно.


----------



## AIR (5 Ноя 2017)

ЕкатеринаЖданкина написал(а):


> @AIR, я только давлю лёжа в пол затылком, потом так же лбом)) без фанатизма,


Савсем не тоо!  На мой личный взгляд фигня и вредность полная.... При наличии значимых проблем конешно. ... Посмотрите места прикрепления подзатылочных мышц и направление их сокращения...  Совершенно другое направление..  Упираясь затылком или лбом Вы пытаетесь сместить позвонки относительно друг друга, перегружая и дополнительно травмируя при этом опорный комплекс ПДС... А ведь он и так у Вас поврежден на уровне С3-С4. ..   То есть, при необходимости работать с уровнем С0-С1-С2,  снимая местный гипертонус и снимая избыточную нагрузку на проблемном уровне С3-С4,  Вы наоборот, дополнительно нагружаете нестабильный сегмент.. Это не есть хорошо...


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (5 Ноя 2017)

@AIR, а какие мне тогда делать???

На лестничные мышцы тогда мне тоже делать нельзя((( по ходу моя дорога в бурденко, раз мне ничего нельзя


----------



## AIR (5 Ноя 2017)

ЕкатеринаЖданкина написал(а):


> А какие мне тогда делать???


Именно работать акцентированно на подзатылочную группу мышц ... Точнее на все мышцы кранио-вертебрального перехода ... 


ЕкатеринаЖданкина написал(а):


> На лестничные мышцы тогда мне тоже делать нельзя(((


И, разумеется, работать таким образом и с мышцами-сухожилиями-связками шейно-грудного перехода... Однозначно и с лестничными мышцами преимущественно в том числе. ... Всеми...


----------



## AIR (5 Ноя 2017)

ЕкатеринаЖданкина написал(а):


> раз мне ничего нельзя


Много чего "ззя" , но это нужно четко и максимально конкретно определить. .


----------



## Доктор Ступин (5 Ноя 2017)

горошек написал(а):


> Значит у нас стандартно. Но почему то от стандартных упражнений у дочери начинаются трудности с дыханием, как и иногда при неловком движении шеей, например, если немного съёжится от холода. Поэтому, конкретно для шеи не делает вообще. А инструкторам свою шею доверять всё равно страшно.


Тогда надо учиться вместе.
Вот: 


> Много чего "ззя" , но это нужно четко и максимально конкретно определить. .


----------



## горошек (5 Ноя 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Тогда надо учиться вместе.
> Вот:


Ей вместе с вами? Так мы только "За". Но на приёмах что-то не срослось в этом направлении. Она рассказала вам про эту проблему с дыханием при выполнении упражнения для шеи, а вы сказали: " С этим к инструктору ЛФК". На том всё и закончилось.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (5 Ноя 2017)

Значит надо пробовать с инструктором, не поможет снова к врачу.
Проблема, если есть, требует лечения.


----------



## горошек (5 Ноя 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, не, с инструктором всё равно страшно. Не такая уж стандартная длинная шея со сколиозом и шириной спинно-мозгового канала 9 мм. Ну и ещё там протрузии, спонделёз, дегенеративно-дистрофические изменения


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Ноя 2017)

@горошек, в общем как у всех.
Надо, покажем.


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (6 Ноя 2017)

AIR написал(а):


> Много чего "ззя" , но это нужно четко и максимально конкретно определить. .


А какие упражнения можно делать на подзатылочные мышцы и шейно-грудной переход самой? Все врачи дают только общие, вы тоже не даёте здесь упражнени?


----------



## AIR (6 Ноя 2017)

ЕкатеринаЖданкина написал(а):


> А какие упражнения можно делать на подзатылочные мышцы и шейно-грудной переход самой?


Самое сложное,  это понятно объяснить,  приходится показывать и контролировать выполнение неоднократно. .
Посмотрите мышечную анатомию кранио-вертебального перехода,  например в атласе Крис Джереми "Атлас скелетно-мышечной анатомии". М.: АСТ-Артель, 2008 – 382с.
Как именно расположены расположены мышцы и в каком направлении производят работу... Подзатылочные как бы тянут затылок вниз-вовнутрь.. Латеральная прямая мышца головы наклоняется в свою сторону... Передняя прямая мышца головы наклоняет вперед-в сторону... Мышцы очень короткие и к тому же и в напряжении,  поэтому и амплитуда движений при двигательных упражнениях на этом уровне очень мала.. Буквально сантиметрик. .. Чуть больше и сразу движение переключает на "разболтаные" сегменты..  Вариант упажнений - "написание носом мелких букв".. Хошь латиницей, хошь кирилицей или клинописью.. Должно быть ощущение легкой подвижности именно в месте расположения мышц.. Движение очень мягкое и плавное, сильно неспеша..
Постизометрические .... Упор рук не прямо сзади, а сзади и немного ниже к затылку... Легкое давление затылком на руки.. Но давление ни в коем случае не клади,  а по ходу сокращения подзатылочных мышц, то есть к первому-второму позвонку ... Как бы подтягивая затылок к ним... Напрягаете  эти мышцы , упираясь затылком в ладони,  чувствуете их умеренное напряжение и так держите 15-20 секунд... Лучше вдохнув и с задержкой дыхания... Выдохнул и плавно отпустили... Так 2-3 раза, не более и не сильнее... Лучше 2-3 раза в день по 2-3 подхода... Понемножку и почаще. . 
На боковые мышцы кранио-вертебального перехода. .. Все также... Только упираться ладонью в висок и не давить в сторону , а вниз-внутрь,  как бы "складывая" голову в сегменте между черепом и первым позвонком. .. Принцип тот же... Не сильное давление с ощущением напряжения под ухом в месте латеральной прямой мышцы головы...
Постизометрическое упражнение для передней прямой мышцы головы попробуйте понять самостоятельно. .


ЕкатеринаЖданкина написал(а):


> Все врачи дают только общие,


Потому что не знают нюансов, не работали с этим кажный день 25 лет, как я .. Вот Вы меня и заставили прочитать мини лекцию ... теперь будут и показыватьь и объяснять, понимая лучше механику процесса.. Труды в массы!


ЕкатеринаЖданкина написал(а):


> вы тоже не даёте здесь упражнени?


Попытался...


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (6 Ноя 2017)

AIR написал(а):


> Самое сложное,  это понятно объяснить,  приходится показывать и контролировать выполнение неоднократно. .
> Посмотрите мышечную анатомию кранио-вертебального перехода,  например в атласе Крис Джереми "Атлас скелетно-мышечной анатомии"...


Спасибо вам большое, а-то я уже расстроилась. Атлас обязательно посмотрю перед тем, как делать, чтобы ещё понятней стало

@AIR, вах, доктор, увидела я прямую переднюю мышцу головы, раз она работает как бы на наклон головы, судя по описанию, возможно ли тренировать ее этим упражнением: голову чуть - чуть, буквально на см наклонить вниз, упор ладошкой в лоб, давить немного как бы внутрь и вверх, сопротивляться давлению.
ПОложила одну руку сзади, вроде бы как раз она работает при этом упражнении. Скорей всего, конечно, я ошибаюсь, я  с моим инженерным одним и одним юридическим образованием больше ничего сообразить пока не смогла)))


----------



## Александр_100 (6 Ноя 2017)

С шеей явно к доктору *AIR *надо в гости. Самому с упражнениями явно не разобрать до конца.


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (6 Ноя 2017)

@Александр_100, это в идеале, а если живешь далеко и с работы не так просто отпроситься, вот и приходится ценный опыт выпытывать у доктора))


----------



## Александр_100 (6 Ноя 2017)

@ЕкатеринаЖданкина, Такая же ситуация. Живу в Сибире болею 6 лет. И никак доехать не могу. Но у меня тут по работе вдруг свалилось буду через месяц в Москве правда только пару дней. Если Доктор примет буду очень счастлив к нему попасть хотя бы на консультацию!
Все что доктор AIR пишет я понимаю. Берем тело. Не двигается таз, зажаты ноги, проблемы с подвздошно поясничной мышцей, сама поясница избыточно двигается в ней грыжи, нестабильность, потом грудной зажат обычно плохо работает, дальше зажат переход от груди к шеи, лопатки и т.п, зато С3-С4 работает за всю шею в нем нестабильность, верхние шейные позвонки опять зажаты. Вот и все проблемы. У меня точно так. Если еще с поясницей более менее я разобрался как работать с грудным и тазом, ногами. Здесь не хитрые йога упражнения и можно достичь результата. Но как работать с короткими мышцами шеи в позвонках С2-С0, я до конца не понимаю. Доктор AIR вроде и подробно написал, но если не показать мне кажется все рано правильно не получится. И причина в том, что мышцы короткие и упражнения должны быть особые.


----------



## AIR (6 Ноя 2017)

ЕкатеринаЖданкина написал(а):


> ПОложила одну руку сзади, вроде бы как раз она работает при этом упражнении. Скорей всего, конечно, я ошибаюсь, я с моим инженерным одним и одним юридическим образованием больше ничего сообразить пока не смогла)))


Работа на ощущениях,  сначала постараться научиться чувствовать нужную мышцу..  Как говорится в одном мультике: " крылья.. лапы... хвост... Главное голова!"  А уже потом спокойно и неспеша работать.:"лучше день потерять, а потом за 5 минут долететь.."..


Александр_100 написал(а):


> Доктор AIR вроде и подробно написал, но если не показать мне кажется все рано правильно не получится. И


Вот и дополнительно запутал..


----------



## Александр_100 (6 Ноя 2017)

Проблема в шеи я так понимаю вот здесь примерно.


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (6 Ноя 2017)

Уважаемые доктора форума, сегодня я прошла мрт, заключение выкладываю, сами снимки сфотографирую чуть позже и выложу, прошу прокомментировать на сколько это плохое заключение??


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Ноя 2017)

Стандартное описание, ничего серьезного,большинство с таким позвоночником и не знают об этом.


----------



## Александр_100 (6 Ноя 2017)

Джерми К. - Атлас скелетно-мышечной анатомии-1998 Только такой атлас нашел.
@AIR, Научиться чувствовать нижнюю мышцу? Какую? Та что на этом рисунке подписана нижняя коса мышца.


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (6 Ноя 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Стандартное описание, ничего серьезного,большинство с таким позвоночником и не знают об этом.


Спасибо, доктор, буду делать лфк и не думать пока ни о каких операциях)


----------



## Александр_100 (6 Ноя 2017)

*ЕкатеринаЖданкина *У меня похожий МРТ шеи. На нем почти ничего нет, а проблема есть. МРТ это статика в ней все хорошо. А вот на рентгене в динамике просто столько написано.


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (6 Ноя 2017)

Я боюсь, что если мы будем чувствовать все мышцы, мы станем йогами))


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Ноя 2017)

А Вы за основу движений используйте оси движений.
Для боковых движений- сагиттальная ось проходящая через нос.
Голова в сторону, подбородок в другую и так как ось не двигается, то движение будет в боковых мышцы краниовертебрального переходя, не в вор всем шейном отделе, и 1-2 см не более.
То же и вперед, но ось горизонтальная - вокруг которой движение - через слуховой проход.
Затылок назад, подбородок вперед, ось не сдвигать.

При таком расположении оси будут проходить как раз через краниовертебральное сочленение, что и надо для правильного движения при лфк.


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (6 Ноя 2017)

Я думаю, что надо радоваться, что хотя бы диски свои целые) со статикой будем работать, чтобы не болталась шея как квашонка)

Нам по ходу скоро понадобится мел и доска)) чтобы лучше понимать и записать как лекцию)

@Доктор Ступин, получается все упражнения делать, чувствуя ось с амплитудой 1-2 см?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Ноя 2017)

Чувствуя движение в 1-2 см. Ось, если ее правильно представлять и не отклоняться от нее, просто не позволит Вам сделать большое движение.


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (6 Ноя 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Чувствуя движение в 1-2 см. Ось, если ее правильно представлять и не отклоняться от нее, просто не позволит Вам сделать большое движение.


Точно, попробовала, реально не позволяет!спасибо Вам и д. Айр, без Вас бы эту информацию было получить невозможно, сколько уже прошла я специалистов, и большинство из них платные, у всех комплекс либо одинаковый для всех, либо только медикаментозное лечение


----------



## Александр_100 (6 Ноя 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, Вот плоскости или оси на картинке. Т.е. вы имеете в виду что при упражнениях нужно чтобы тело двигалось ровно по осям. Да я понимаю! Вот только как этого добиться. Это надо видеокамеру ставить и снимать себя, чтобы потом видеть ошибки. Понятно, что когда ЛФК начинаешь делать, ты как бы не всегда двигаешься как надо и не всегда включаешь те мышцы, а значит в этом случаи ЛФК может вред приносить. А надо, чтобы польза была!
Вот пример - начинаем гнуться в перед, чтобы в поясничном отделе уменьшить нестабильность, мы разрабатываем тазобедренные суставы, т.е. гнемся спина прямая, работают тазобедренные суставы. И поясницу при этом приходится контролировать, чтобы она была прямая, правильно? Я даже всегда рукой её проверяю. Но стоит чуть чуть не так и сразу начинает гнуться поясница, скругляться спина и это уже не правильно, так? Но ты не всегда замечаешь этого, если специально не контролируешь, т.е. в обыденной жизни, когда надо с пола что-то поднять. Если не хватает гибкости в суставах, сгибаем колени.
Как такой-же принцип применить на шею???? Пока не очень понимаю. Нужно заставить как-то работать короткие мышцы выше С3 и при этом, чтобы не работало ниже.


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (6 Ноя 2017)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> @Доктор Ступин, Вот плоскости или оси на картинке. Т.е. вы имеете в виду что при упражнениях нужно чтобы тело двигалось ровно по осям. Да я понимаю! Вот только как этого добиться. Это надо видеокамеру ставить и снимать себя, чтобы потом видеть ошибки. Понятно, что когда ЛФК начинаешь делать, ты как бы не всегда двигаешься как надо и не всегда включаешь те мышцы, а значит в этом случаи ЛФК может вред приносить. А надо, чтобы польза была!
> Вот пример - начинаем гнуться в перед, чтобы в поясничном отделе уменьшить нестабильность, мы разрабатываем тазобедренные суставы, т.е. гнемся спина прямая, работают тазобедренные суставы. И поясницу при этом приходится контролировать, чтобы она была прямая, правильно? Я даже всегда рукой её проверяю. Но стоит чуть чуть не так и сразу начинает гнуться поясница, скругляться спина и это уже не правильно, так? Но ты не всегда замечаешь этого, если специально не контролируешь, т.е. в обыденной жизни, когда надо с пола что-то поднять. Если не хватает гибкости в суставах, сгибаем колени.
> Как такой-же принцип применить на шею???? Пока не очень понимаю. Нужно заставить как-то работать короткие мышцы выше С3 и при этом, чтобы не работало ниже.


Единственное, за что я теперь благодарна художественной гимнастике , дак это за то, что она учит чувствовать ось)) как вариант- зеркало)


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (6 Ноя 2017)

Выкладываю снимки, диск чёт мне недели, только распечатку, я сфоткала Ее, рука чуть не отпала)) фоткала по 1-2 снимка

Он не даёт все фотки закинуть(( если нужно будет, напишите, может как-то архивом можно будет, если смысл есть

Между лопаток мячиком массажным поищите триггеры) прям подавите, только на остистые отростки ни в коем случае не давите ,только мышцы. Там их много ,они болючие. В нашем городе я за курс массажа триггеров 10 раз (из них спина 5, ноги 4, руки и грудь- 1,  дополнительно живот - 1, кранио-верт переход и голову еще подавили чутка) отдала за это 23 тыщи. при том, что у нас в городе у большинства зп меньше этой стоимости))) ноги мне понравилось, расслабились реально, а спина, остались триггеры в грудном отделе все. Теперь сама их катаю мячиком. Но у меня еще и по ходу плече-лопаточный периартроз, или просто сухожилия болят в плечевом суставе, я ими хрустела по дурости(( Вот думаю ,что пока хотя бы боль в плечах не уберу, так и будут и триггеры и в шею отдавать, т.к. мышцы работают не правильно, замечаю часто ,что плечи берегу и напрягаются при работе другие мышцы(( вот пока делаю физио лечение, нпвс пропила, мази пропазала) легче стало процентов на 5, но еще физио будут делать 17 раз, может боль уйдет


----------



## AntonH84 (6 Ноя 2017)

@ЕкатеринаЖданкина, Извиняюсь, что вмешиваюсь, Вы бы еще попросили прокомментировать снимки у нейрохирургов vbl15 и dr.dreval. А еще напишите Игорю Зинчуку. )))


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (6 Ноя 2017)

AntonH84 написал(а):


> @ЕкатеринаЖданкина, Извиняюсь, что вмешиваюсь, Вы бы еще попросили прокомментировать снимки у нейрохирургов vbl15 и dr.dreval. А еще напишите Игорю Зинчуку. )))


а смысл есть? вроде упражнения мне уже пояснили, им если только писать есть ли смысл мне оперироваться7 не хотю))
Уважаемые нейрохирурги, может прокомментировать снимки мои ,если Вас не затруднит)

Игорь Зенчук на почту отвечал мне по рентгенам уже. МРТ поди ему смысла нет отправлять, грыж нет, а нарушения статики он отметил и по рентгену


----------



## Александр_100 (6 Ноя 2017)

@ЕкатеринаЖданкина, Да я знаю про это все. Я на массаж хожу раза 3-4 в год. И сам себе чуть ли не каждый день и мячик и еще у меня с роликами деревянный массажер есть. Как раз под лопатками триггеров нет больше там я их убрал. Есть в плечах, в шеи в ногах есть. Я только и занимаюсь бомбондеровкой этих точек. Но есть определенные места, где убрать не получается. Там не точки даже, там прямо валики. Т.е. такие капсулы, они больные если мять, размять такую капсулу не получается ну ни как. В шеи есть капсулы такие. У вас там нет таких капсул?


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (6 Ноя 2017)

вот у меня между лопаток валики) а может это просто мяско?)) но оно болезненное - это мяско


----------



## Александр_100 (6 Ноя 2017)

@ЕкатеринаЖданкина, Да нечего там резать скорее всего. Только если скрепить позвонки.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Ноя 2017)

> Поворачиваем в право голову и ощущаем как бы боль в левой части, обвел зеленым кругом и голова крутится как бы тяжелее.
> Когда поворачиваем влево голову, то натяжения мышц с право не ощущаем совсем и голова крутится легче.


Все правильно. Точка вращения впереди от мышц-тяг, и если они причина ограничений, то так и должно быть.


> Вопрос? Где мышцы укорочены и зажаты, а где более длинные и меньше зажаты? Получается, что слева у нас мышцы короче чем с права? И значит с лева нужно больше массировать эту область и растягивать мышцы?


Да, если они причина. Есть еще и сам сустав есть, и связки. Поэтому сперва надо пальпировать - оценивать саму мышцу, потом делать вращение активное (вы сами) и пассивное (врач вращает) в каждом сегменте от С0 и вниз.


----------



## AntonH84 (6 Ноя 2017)

@ЕкатеринаЖданкина, чтобы уж наверняка успокоиться)))


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (6 Ноя 2017)

В шее у меня все норм, сказал массажист, одна была капсула, но я ее сама убрала еще в конце лета, случайно нашла, почти у головы, справа была. думала, что за болючка там сидит, поразминала и перестало там болеть


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Ноя 2017)

ЕкатеринаЖданкина написал(а):


> Выкладываю снимки, диск чёт мне недели, только распечатку, я сфоткала Ее, рука чуть не отпала)) фоткала по 1-2 снимка


Повторю свое прежнее мнение:
Мрт конечно надо сделать, но причина боли, по описанию на МРТ не будет видна.
МРТ необходимо для подтверждения корешкового синдрома, а его вы не описываете.
Описываете картину МФС шейно-грудного отдела (к ушам тянут одни мышцы, поднимают руки другие) плечелопаточного периартроза, прежде всего в виде ключиноакромиального артроза, подлопаточного бурсита, может и тендинитов мышц вращателей.
Кифоз шейного отдела, результат сколиоза. если есть снимки других отделов покажите. Ставить задачу убрать кифоз шейного отдела, не правильно, так как невозможно, но стремиться к уменьшению надо.


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (6 Ноя 2017)

AntonH84 написал(а):


> @ЕкатеринаЖданкина, чтобы уж наверняка успокоиться)))


не люблю я слово "успокоиться")) лучше будем мы активны и бодры)) на самом деле, Доктор Ступин и доктор Айр мне рекомендовали упражнения уже, Денис Касаткин написал, что в случае, если ничего не поможет, то спондилолистез С4 можно прооперировать. Но как бы сказать, я не против ни консервативных методов, ни оперативных. ПРОсто хочется на работу ходить, а после операции придется дома валяться(( я дома сидеть вообще не могу, я работу свою люблю)) и коллектив) Поэтому я рассмотрю, конечно, вопрос об операции, если есть, что оперировать, но как бы если не срочно, то я бы воздержалась) вооот

@Доктор Ступин, Вы оказались правы! Статику еще бы выработать) чтобы все держалось как надо) плечи - да, подлечить. Ну оперировать пока же нечего?


----------



## AntonH84 (6 Ноя 2017)

@ЕкатеринаЖданкина, Мне Максим Дмитриевич Древаль, после просмотра снимков МРТ порекомендовал в каком направлении двигаться, что еще можно сделать. И даже подсказал куда и к кому обратиться. Но у меня с КПС проблема у Вас все по-другому. Все, умолкаю)))


----------



## Александр_100 (6 Ноя 2017)

*ЕкатеринаЖданкина *Операцию надо только в крайнем случаи делать.


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (6 Ноя 2017)

Ну я в молодости (до 20 почти лет) шею прогибала мама не горюй, могла прогнуться о достать ей попу)) (это растяжка для гимнастики, упражнения на спину, посмотрите ту же Алину Кабаеву) и ниче не болело. Но в прошлом году заныло все, началось с ВСД, правда был в моей жизни затяжной дистресс, он постарался в этом, я думаю, а также сидячий образ жизни, везде за рулем, сейчас машиной не пользуюсь, пешком хожу, если оооч редко.

На самом деле ,я уже поняла, что проблема и в сколиозе, пояснице, тазу, стопы. как ходим) если только с шеей работать - то ниче не выйдет, стараюсь со всем работать, просто как работать с шеей, такой информации нет нигде, только вот доктора здесь проясняют верхушку айсберга) представляю, что творится  у них на приемах)) ТАм все, наверное, очень круто!


----------



## AntonH84 (6 Ноя 2017)

@ЕкатеринаЖданкина, Местные неврологи снимки не смотрели в принципе. Читали заключение. Для них грыжа в описании как тряпка для быка - все причина в этом. А некоторые говорили, что боль в голове. Но оно то болит)))


----------



## Александр_100 (6 Ноя 2017)

@ЕкатеринаЖданкина, Правильно мыслите, нужно лечить все тело. А вы попробуйте поясничку снять. Там тоже могут быть проблемы, вы просто не знаете про них. Мне один доктор всегда говорил, проблемы в шеи и пояснице одновременно приходят. Просто, что одно может временно не беспокоить. У меня с начало с поясницы началось, а потом шея включилась. 
Вы зря бросили гимнастику. Т.е. понятно, что постоянно так гнуться сильно нет смысла, но упражнения делать надо гимнастические. Как вариант заменить её йогой. Йога это гимнастика, только в лучшем варианте. Она не так травмирует, если без фанатизма делать. И там никаких рекордов не требуется. 
Вот посмотри он очень хорошо объяснят зачем нужна йога, без всяких там загонов и чудес. Трезвый подход.


----------



## Александр_100 (6 Ноя 2017)

@AntonH84, Поддерживаю, что как тряпка для быка! И самое интересно, что когда проблемы те же у другого человека, грыжи нет. Вот тут они начинают типа выдумывать всякое, была бы грыжа, просто взяли бы и привязали бы все. А так и делать не знаю что.
А знаете причина в чем???? А все просто! С мышечными техниками работать почти никто не умеет. Аппаратов много, а толку. Мышцы надо лечить скорее всего в 80-90% случаев. А никто не умеет. Вот по этому такие как доктор AIR, просто на весь золото. Причем уточняю, не кости ломать, приемы бездумно делать, а мышцы восстанавливать.


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (6 Ноя 2017)

В поясничке проблемы еще с гимнастики, там прям пересекало мышцы часто, сейчас укрепила ,перестали они так делать) ну в ногу отдает мне с легонца что-то уже 10 лет)) начиналось все с боли в тазобедренном и онемения небольшого левой ноги, потом мурашки в левой пятке, потом прошло, я забила на это, постоянно есть дискомфорт в пояснице или справа в тазобедренном, но жить не мешает я и привыкла! А фоткать на мрт - нееееееет, я мрт переношу плохо, мне 15 минут там назодиться бесет, все так громко, я уже делала мрт шеи и головы, и постоянно потом на след день у меня голова кружится оч , прям прыгает картинка, не знаю, посему так))) я не боюсь, а именно меня штормит после мрт)) после рентгена тоже слабость пару дней. ЛАдно , рентген - излучение, ну а МРТ же вроде никак не действует

вообще мне уже надоели эти бесконечные обследования, хочу делать лфк, плавать, в сочи на набережной пить вино))) ну невозможно же лечиться постоянно)))

И еще нервы лечить)) не те. которые грыжки зажимают, а нервную систему свою)) укреплять, мне скажи- что у тебя все плохо, я сразу раскисну...а скажи, что хорошо, мне сразу легче, или все проходит...вот такая вот я больная скотина)) хах


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Ноя 2017)

Так делайте.


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (6 Ноя 2017)

Если хотите. можете посмотреть на ютубе видео Антона Алексеева - он кинезиолог, много полезного там есть, в том числе и по мышцам


----------



## Александр_100 (6 Ноя 2017)

@ЕкатеринаЖданкина, Ну вот у вас оказывается в поясничке проблемы уже дают о себе знать. Я знаю, что такое в ноги стреляет. У меня тоже самое с ногами. Кстати поддерживаю только упражнениями, чтобы не болело. А вы мне скажите у вас как с гибкостью сейчас? Пол руками достаете с прямыми ногами? В складочку можете сложится?


----------



## Александр_100 (6 Ноя 2017)

@ЕкатеринаЖданкина, Смотрел я его все видео. С ним не все так однозначно. Он где-то вроде ничего, а где-то ерунду городит. Его очень не любит Доктор Лукьянов. Он вообще считает, что это Лже наука!
Вот видео.


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (6 Ноя 2017)

Я - паникерша, всех докторов уже замучила гимнастикой))

Вопрос. Валик для шеи, и тряпочка с кнопочками игольчатыми  - мне можно на них отдыхать? Мне они нравятся, при нестабильности это не вредно?


----------



## Александр_100 (6 Ноя 2017)

Про упражнения!


----------



## Александр_100 (6 Ноя 2017)

@ЕкатеринаЖданкина, Можно! Я его постоянно использую. У меня и коврик и подушка. Аппликатор Кузнецова называется.


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (6 Ноя 2017)

Я могу, но перестала это делать, как раз Алексеев против растяжки мышц разгибателей. Наклоняюсь только с прямой спиной, не др пола, тК с прямой др пола не получится, складочку не делаю, растяну поясницу, потом вообще держать не будет


----------



## Александр_100 (6 Ноя 2017)

ЕкатеринаЖданкина написал(а):


> Я могу, но перестала это делать, как раз Алексеев против растяжки мышц разгибателей. Наклоняюсь только с прямой спиной, не др пола, тК с прямой др пола не получится, складочку не делаю, растяну поясницу, потом вообще держать не будет


Это правильно. Поясница должна быть прямая. Тут главное не сама складочка. Тут главное, чтобы объем движения в тазобедренных суставах был достаточный, тогда и поясница не будит так травмироваться.


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (6 Ноя 2017)

Не знаю за объём, но на шпагаты я сажусь))

У меня еще и копчик сломан был, сросся не правильно, гад. Потому что я занималась через боль, терпела , плакала и все равно получала звания в спорте)) А потом уже на снимке врач сказал что -то вроде: "огось, это типо копчик там такой" )) я поняла, что что-то с ним не так)) ну и сказал, что он сросся не верно, да и фиг  с ним, наверное...говорю же, к ощущениям в пояснице я привыкла, может и надо обследоваться. но не охотааа...и так может сойдет?))


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (6 Ноя 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, мне вообще не написали, какой у меня канал)


----------



## Александр_100 (6 Ноя 2017)

@ЕкатеринаЖданкина, Травма - это уже другое. Кстати вот вам и логика. Проблема в копчике, занятия через силу, отсюда проблемы с поясничными позвонками, а за поясничными шейные начали хлябать.


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (8 Ноя 2017)

Вопрос: при плечелопаточном периартрите болит  место крепление сухожилия и до серединки плеча. Ноет жутко при хотьбе, в покое не болит. Делаю лазер (физио) после лазера часа три наблюдается усиления болей, ну ооочень ноет, потом постепенно проходит. Это значит ,что лазер плохо действует и его стоит прекратить делать, или все-таки пройти полный курс физио лечения (10 раз)?


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (28 Ноя 2017)

В общем, если кому интересно, подошла моя очередь (а меня отправляли к нейру еще в сентябре) и сходила я в РНЦ ВТиО наш на консультацию к нейрохирургу. Впечатления - нафига ходила. В общем, снимки и МРТ он мои посмотрел, сказал, что листеза он не видит, показаний к операции нет, а вот правая позвоночная артерия моя в плачевном состоянии (уздг есть в фото на 1 странице) я и говорю, так она ж с рождения у меня 3,2 мм ,он гвоорит, что еще и компрессия, я говорю, так поди при поворотах только и то поди это не точно, ну там погрешности измерений аппарата и т.д.) ну он и сказал, что головокружения буду у меня периодически от этой артерии. И назначил при головокружениях кучу таблеток бетасерк всякий и еще кучу (если нужно кому-то,то выложу фото назначений) а пока лфк делать. В общем, супер приговор такой - артерия в плачевном состоянии. Ну я послушала его и пошла на работу, не кружится же пока голова. да и раньше она кружилась, так не факт, что от артерии ,а может и от нее. В общем, можно было и не ходить...
у нейра 2 категория, и по 10 минут на пациента ))) весело, но мне больше и не понадобилось ,и так успел за 10 минут расстроить чуть-чуть...не понравился он мне


----------



## Александр_100 (28 Ноя 2017)

@ЕкатеринаЖданкина, У меня тоже проблемы в С0-С2 тоже при поворотах голова и кружится.
Правда интересно то, что это происходит при движении, т.е. если стоять или сидеть, то головокружения нет. Иногда накрывает при наклонах после длительной ходьбы, нагрузки и т.п.
Я не понимаю как тут могут помочь таблетки? Проблема механическая. Единственный вариант не крутить головой. Голова она поворачивается как раз в первых шейных позвонках. Остальные шейные позвонки только ро тируют голову.
Но еще могу отметить, что грудной отдел очень сильно влияет на шею. Т.е. я прошел 6 сеансов УВТ по всему телу. Самое эффективное для шеи это расслаблять грудной отдел, плечи. При этом головокружения никуда не проходят, но уменьшаются и становятся не такими сильными. Легче немного жить становится.
Я другого выхода не вижу, только расслаблять грудной и по меньше крутить головой. А как еще?
Скрутить болтами первые шейные позвонки? А как голова тогда будит крутиться.


----------



## Cant (28 Ноя 2017)

В позвонок болт, в голову гаечку. И все нормально будет крутиться. С количеством оборотов только не грубить, а то совсем открутится)))


----------



## elena2015 (28 Ноя 2017)

@ЕкатеринаЖданкина, это не ошибка? Ультразвук чередовать с ультразвуком ?


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (29 Ноя 2017)

elena2015 написал(а):


> @ЕкатеринаЖданкина, это не ошибка? Ультразвук чередовать с ультразвуком ?


ультразвук с лазером) ошибка) я уже отчередовала, полегче стало плечам, но как закончила, день на 4 боль вернулась, делаю лфк, забила на это) боль терплю, можно терпеть.


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (29 Ноя 2017)

Я не знаю, есть ли у меня проблемы в верхнешейном отделе) скорей всего есть, кручу головой и ничего у меня не кружится, кружилась голова после нервных переживаний только раньше. Теперь стараюсь не допускать стрессов, или сразу проблему решать) я просто сейчас делаю лфк, ну еще пью цитофлавин курсом в 25 дней, мне нравится он, каждые 4-6 мес повторяю курс, невролог летом назначала его, даже настроение нормальное, напряжение будто снимает.

Но еще могу отметить, что грудной отдел очень сильно влияет на шею. Т.е. я прошел 6 сеансов УВТ по всему телу. Самое эффективное для шеи это расслаблять грудной отдел, плечи. При этом головокружения никуда не проходят, но уменьшаются и становятся не такими сильными. Легче немного жить становится.
Я другого выхода не вижу, только расслаблять грудной и по меньше крутить головой. А как еще?
Скрутить болтами первые шейные позвонки? А как голова тогда будит крутиться.[/QUOTE]
Согласна, во ту меня раз плечи побаливают, то и на шею уходит напряжение, в конце дня болит, помогает ванна с морской солью , тут на днях ездили в тюмень на горячие бромные источники)) там вода 40 градусов, это все на улице) еще там гидромассаж и сауны, круто из сауны выбежать на улку)) бодрит, вот там все расслабляется и нчиего у меня не болело)) Еще помогает Кузнецов с своим аппликатором, ну и в пятницу вечером коньячку или винишка для настроения и расслабления)))  Лфк еще)

И вообще как я поняла, у многих одна артерия уже, норма на размер артерии вообще условная, скорости кровотока соответствуют диаметрам, в каждом отделе под определенным углом измеряется скорость и там большие погрешности могут быть ,т.к. видела сама как два узиста спорили, что один не к той точке и не под тем углом датчик выставляет, поэтому наши эти обследования и замеры...можно во многих случаях сказать так: "Но это не точно!"
возможно, я не права)


----------



## Александр_100 (29 Ноя 2017)

Синдром лестничной мышцы
По мнению некоторых исследователей, синдром лестничной мышцы мы приобрели в процессе эволюции. А именно, переход из горизонтального положения и передвижения на четырех конечностях в вертикальное, и соответственно, хождение на двух конечностях. В результате новой позы, произошло смещение плечевого сустава и сплющивание грудной клетки, из-за этого лестничная мышца начала существенно уменьшаться в размере, ее плотно окружили другие мышцы, ткани и кости. Однозначных причин, которые способствуют появлению синдрома лестничной мышцы пока не установлено, в основном, его возникновение связано со сжатием мышечной ткани, кровеносных сосудов, нервов на каком-то отдельном участке. Деформацию эту может вызвать механическое повреждение, увеличение мышечной ткани от занятий тяжелой атлетикой или от прибавки веса, некоторые врожденные факторы и т. п. Лестничной мышцы синдром имеет широкий спектр симптомов, начиная от небольших, средних, тяжелых, периодических болей к постоянным. Признаки заболевания выражаются болевыми ощущениями в области шеи, плече, руке, случается, боль доходит до пальцев, вызывая приступы онемения, тяжести или слабости. При поворотах головы боль ощущается в затылке или грудной клетке. Иногда, из-за плохого кровообращения, на коже могут появиться белые пятна. Диагноз пациенту при синдроме лестничной мышцы устанавливает только врач и на основании результатов обследования. Оно включает выполнение некоторых движений рукой и шеей, при которых возникает щемящая боль, с ослаблением, иногда с потерей пульса в конечности. Затем пациенту могут назначить электромиограмму, а некоторым и ангиограмму, в результате которых будет исследован конкретно сжатый участок мышечной ткани и кровеносных сосудов на нем.





Пробую растягивать шею как он показывает. Проблема с эти мышцами у меня точно есть, они короткие, я это чувствую.


----------



## artobelli (5 Дек 2017)

@ЕкатеринаЖданкина, видел несколько забугорных роликов - ВБН не ставят по УЗИ - а вращают голову на кушетке, есть головокружение - есть ВБН, тк ПА сдавливаются у любого человека при повороте головы (знаменитый фокус - придушить человека и он засыпает, возможно поэтому я сплю на животе и голову вбок - помогает быстрее заснуть при прочих).
Так что можно сделать вывод - возможно и не претендующий на истину - что измерения это одно, а у каждого все индивидуально и под среднюю температуру по больничке не подгонишь.

Тоже хотел сходить к хорошему неврологу - но в принципе и так более менее все понятно. Симптомы проходят. При резком повороте из положения подбородок на груди справа в положение голова влево - ощущается головокружение. И свист в левом ухе.


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (13 Дек 2017)

Ну вот ,все было гладко, до сегодняшнего утра...
А именно, в последнее время я делаю лфк ,плаваю иногда, полюбила каток, гоняю на коньках) шея не болит. 
Вчера был у меня день рождения, на котором я понервничала, т.к. прямо в ресторане моему парню стало плохо, спазм мышц спины и он от этого, весь скорчился, я испугалась, настроение было испорчено, мы ушли. Опять же выпила я вчера 2 бокала сухого красного. Но я и раньше себе позволяла иногда и подобного не было. На утро поняла, что лежа в кровати при поворотах с боку на бок кружится голова, теряется ориентация в пространстве, т.е. именно при смене положения, потом на боках все проходит. Встала, опять легла и вот когда легла опять в горизонтальном положении кратковременное головокружение, потом все устаканивается. При ходьбе, поворотах головы не кружится ничего. Еще когда сапоги надевала и вниз согнулась, тоже занесло)) Один раз были точно такие же симптомы пару дней после стресса от неудачной посадки самолета. В чем вопрос, что это, вестибулярный аппарат, либо от шеи, нарушение кровотока? У меня гипоплазия правой ПА, результаты узи сосудов шеи есть на 1 странице этого обсуждения. Нужно ли идти к врачу, или нет в этом ничег острашного и опять может само пройдет? Зрение, слух в норме...Такая вот котовасия...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Дек 2017)

Доброкачественное позиционное головокружение.


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (13 Дек 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, т.е. перетерпеть и не вникать, пройти должно само, да, Доктор?)


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Дек 2017)

Сделать маневр Эпли


----------



## artobelli (14 Дек 2017)

@ЕкатеринаЖданкина, при продувании ушей есть эффект головокружения?
Мои симптомы теперь уменьшились до легкого эффекта головокружения при продувании, хотя в отдельные дни бывает слабость.

Я вот теперь тоже призадумался, может это проблемы с внутренним ухом (а шея и остеохондроз с сосудами - это прицепом, фактор риска?)

Сделал аудиограмму телефоном (есть много приложений, проходишь тест в наушниках) - левое ухо незначительно слышит хуже (впрочем я это и без теста мог сказать, тк шум в ухе маскирует звуки на определенной частоте).

Собираюсь в институт нейрохирургии в Киеве - по крайней мере там удалось обнаружить отоневрологов.


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (15 Дек 2017)

@artobelli, уши не продувает ,поэтому не знаю)) а так не замечала, да у меня уже меньше, говорю же, иногда такое бывает, но я пока не поняла, от нервов это (из-за стрессовых ситуаций) либо еще че) Сейчас осталось немного только, когда лежа меняю положение, но не напрягает, вчера ЛФК сделала, ниче не кружилось) Еще я была накануне в бассейне, потом шла пешком домой по морозу, может и правда от внутреннего уха)) у меня с детства в ушах писк, но я не вникаю в это ,т.к. отец и прабабушка вообще на одно ухо плохо слышали, может типо наследство ?)) У нас есть сурдолог, меня даже летом направляли, но я не пошла, т.к. уехала на море ,а потом так прошло все. Сейчас вот тоже к врачу не охота идти, работаю.
Мне нейрохирург сказал, что это от гипоплазии артерии, но я ему не верю) фигню сказал, я ж с ней и раньше жила. Хотя, может сейчас добавился какой-либо фактор и все вместе дает такую картину. Единственное, что это позиционное головокружение начинается всегда после того, как понервничаю (но нервничаю я совсем не сильно, просто подбешивает иногда поведение людей) но ,сразу чувствую, что подкруживаться начинает, еще начинает подергивать разные мышцы(( но к этому привыкла уже. Т.е. это состояние не возникает с пустого места и вклад нервной системы в это я оценила в полной мере


artobelli написал(а):


> Мои симптомы теперь уменьшились до легкого эффекта головокружения при продувании, хотя в отдельные дни бывает слабость.


Я вчера на ютубе такой ролик случайно посмотрела, про слабость, оказывается банальный вирус герпеса ,которым инфицировано почти 80 % населения тоже может вызывать слабость и т.д. и многие другие вирусы)) Поэтому думаю, что многие состояния, которые в поликлиниках подписывают под ВСД на самом деле требуют более тщательного внимания к себе, ИМХО Но при всех вирусах рецепт один - укрепление иммунитета) а значит, что от лфк отлынивать никак низяяя)) Иногда прям чувствую, пришел домой с работы ,устал как будто вагон угля разгрузил, сделал лфк и пободрей сразу состояние становится) Я вообще в выходной проснулась, дела поделала, лфк ,потом бассейн, потом вечером гонки на коньках и так здорово) а потом через день голова чет начала кружиться вот, а все так хорошо начиналось))

еще гул в ногах какой-то с сентября как появился так и держится, иногда сильнее, иногда слабее, иногда вовсе нет, но каждый день почти. Будто вибрирует что-то от икры, до пальцев ног, иногда и в руках))) Началось все так же после аварийной посадки, когда я с дуру понервничала, испугалась и потряслась как суслик в самолете...Вот и думай ,на чт осписывать все, на нервную систему, или искать причину. Так не охота(( не особо мешает, но напрягает, что 4 месяца не проходит уже


----------



## artobelli (15 Дек 2017)

@ЕкатеринаЖданкина, имел в виду если зажать нос пальцами и резко подуть - маневр вальсальвы. 

Слабость - в плане голова ватная. Иногда лучше, иногда хуже. 

А писк в ушах - тн таннатиус или как там - тоже может быть симптомом каких-то более глубинных процессов. 

Когда все говорят про стресс и волнение - выделяется адреналин, подскакивает АД - соответствующая симптоматика.


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (15 Дек 2017)

писк с детства, поэтому не вникаю)
при таком маневре не кружится)
АД при стрессе не подскакивает, не в таком объеме стрессы) ну или я не реагирую на них особо. Адренали н- да, мать его, он есть))
Больше сейчас беспокоит не голова, а гул в ногах и иногда в руках, была у невролога, она все списывает на нервишки, никаких обследований не делает. =( Да я и не хочу особо, просто иногда как накатит страх, ну что типо все серьезно и надо все-таки обследоваться ,что-то вроде ипохондрии, но мне лень ходить по врачам уже...просто ааа, еще бесят мышцы, которые начали подергиваться, просто от того, что я даже чуточку капельку понервничаю (я сама по себе вообще не нервная и не конфликтная) но за близких переживаю, и вот начинается потом: тут дерг, там дерг, гул в ногах и даже в правой кисти в указательном пальчике иногда, стараюсь просто не вникать уже...вообще пофиг, надоело(


----------

